# Profesor Ingenieria que trata a sus alumnos como escoria



## Patatas03 (22 Ene 2022)

Buenas señores, me han entrado ganas de escribir y vengo a contaros lo sucedido con un profesor de la maravillosa carrera de Teleco.

Para poneros en contexto, este era el profesor de una de las asignaturas mas difíciles de la carrera (electromagnetismo...).
Típico profesor que no queria aprobar a nadie, y habia tenido problemas hasta con sus propios compañeros y roces con el rector. (Estaba amargadisimo)

Yo gracias a dios no tuve ningun problema con el porque era bastante aplicado.

Tengo amigos y conocidos que literalmente les ha tratado como escoria delante de una clase con +100 personas, estando yo presente.

Bueno, vamos al grano.

Un dia el profesor pregunto si alguien sabia como obtener la respuesta a un ejercicio que habia empezado el profesor, un compañero empieza a explicar en voz alta como se hace, cuando llevaba explicando como 5-10 segundos el profesor continua con su clase pasando totqlmente del alumno, este al ver que pasa de el se calla (ridiculo total).

Otra cosa que ha pasado con bastantes personas es que al pedirle una tutoria, el profesor respondia que para no perder el tiempo le enviaramos las dudas en un PDF. Asi lo hacian los compañeros, y el el 100% de los casos que conozco la respuesta del profesor es: "No entiendo tu duda".(Esta me paso a mi tambien)

En clase decia que el en 1 hora aprendía lo que nosotros aprendemos estudiando 1 semana, y que cuando el estudiaba la carrera le explicaba a todos los de su clase como se hacian las cosas, y que en la mayoria de asignaturas no le hacia falta ir a clase porque iba sobrado. Que lo que nosotros dabamos en la ingenieria el lo daba en la EGB. 

Luego a personas que le preguntaban cosas en clase los dejaba rotos, aun recuerdo a una persona que le pregunto sobre como seria el modelo de examen y le respondio que el que era el delegado, que ya lo deberia de saber.Y que si le veia cara de tonto como para preguntarle esas cosas a el. Que era una vergüenza. (Todo esto gritando)

Estas son solo algunas de las aberraciones que acontecieron, y alguna cosa bastante mas gorda que prefiero no mencionar en un foro publico.


----------



## Kurten (22 Ene 2022)

2/10

Un saludo


----------



## Patatas03 (22 Ene 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> 2/10
> 
> Un saludo



Metete en una clase suya y me dices si es 2/10.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (22 Ene 2022)

En la politécnica hay profesores que tienen disfunciones sociales, algunos enfermos mentales. Es normal por otro lado, porque el Estado es quién da "amparo" (a costa de jodernos) a estos inadaptados sociales que en la empresa privada tendrían que rectificar su comportamiento para que no le mandaran a tomar por culo.

Si os fijáis, el sector público está lleno de enajenados mentales y personajillos peculiares que no tienen salida en la privada.


----------



## greendoormas (22 Ene 2022)

Yo aún recuerdo como me pasó algo parecido y me lo encontré de copas...
Le pegue unos buenos collejones delante de todos sus amigos y amigas...y le conmine a abandonar el local o le partía su careto delante de todos....se fue...
Mis amigos me decían que estaba loco que has hecho....irá a por ti....bla bla...
Siguiente examen saque un 4 con algo y me subió a cinco....
Con esto no digo que pegueis o amenazeis a nadie...todo lo.contrario...


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (22 Ene 2022)

greendoormas dijo:


> Yo aún recuerdo como me pasó algo parecido y me lo encontré de copas...
> Le pegue unos buenos collejones delante de todos sus amigos y amigas...y le conmine a abandonar el local o le partía su careto delante de todos....se fue...
> Mis amigos me decían que estaba loco que has hecho....irá a por ti....bla bla...
> Siguiente examen saque un 4 con algo y me subió a cinco....
> Con esto no digo que pegueis o amenazeis a nadie...todo lo.contrario...



0/10


----------



## SolyCalma (22 Ene 2022)

Se le ve un profesor muy empático y feliz con su trabajo.


----------



## François (22 Ene 2022)

Mientras no toque el culo a una tía sabes que no le pasará nada y podrá seguir en la placita hasta que se jubile o se muera. Eso es lo único que importa a periolistos y políticos.


----------



## Satori (22 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> En la politécnica hay profesores que tienen disfunciones sociales, algunos enfermos mentales. Es normal por otro lado, porque el Estado es quién da "amparo" (a costa de jodernos) a estos inadaptados sociales que en la empresa privada tendrían que rectificar su comportamiento para que no le mandaran a tomar por culo.
> 
> Si os fijáis, el sector público está lleno de enajenados mentales y personajillos peculiares que no tienen salida en la privada.



en la privada también te encuentras algunos ejemplares de personal técnico que es para echarles de comer aparte. Yo tuve que hacer las instalaciones eléctricas y de aire acondicionado con el archifamoso Santiago Calatrava de un edificio suyo, y bueno...


----------



## Furymundo (22 Ene 2022)

luego sacas a esos frikis empollones memorizamierdas de profesores ( yo aprendo x en y tiempo )
los pones en entorno real y son los mayores inutiles que hay.


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Ene 2022)

Es forero?


----------



## V. Crawley (22 Ene 2022)

Pero eso no cuenta, son técnicas fachas, típicas de páramo intelectual oscurantista.


----------



## sepultada en guano (22 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> En la politécnica hay profesores que tienen disfunciones sociales, algunos enfermos mentales. Es normal por otro lado, porque el Estado es quién da "amparo" (a costa de jodernos) a estos inadaptados sociales que en la empresa privada tendrían que rectificar su comportamiento para que no le mandaran a tomar por culo.
> 
> Si os fijáis, el sector público está lleno de enajenados mentales y personajillos peculiares que no tienen salida en la privada.



Juas juas pardillo, se ve que no sabes lo que hay en la priva.


----------



## ueee3 (22 Ene 2022)

Patatas03 dijo:


> Buenas señores, me han entrado ganas de escribir y vengo a contaros lo sucedido con un profesor de la maravillosa carrera de Teleco.
> 
> Para poneros en contexto, este era el profesor de una de las asignaturas mas difíciles de la carrera (electromagnetismo...).
> Típico profesor que no queria aprobar a nadie, y habia tenido problemas hasta con sus propios compañeros y roces con el rector. (Estaba amargadisimo)
> ...



Lo del delegado... Supongo que se refería a que podía haber indagado de años anteriores...

Pero vamos una vergüenza, como no podía ser de otro modo en la universidad española: un profesor endiosado porque de él depende que te saques la carrera.

En institutos y FPs no es lo mismo porque por lo menos hay muchos centros para escoger...


----------



## Gotthard (22 Ene 2022)

Vamos a ver, en mis tiempos la facultad era mucho mas correosa y los profesores eran verdaderos cabronazos de siete suelas que abusaban de su poder todo lo que podian, haciendo cosas mucho peores que lo que relata el OP.

En todo el relato no he oido a nadie que se encare con el profesor en clase, todos agachando la cabeza como buenas putitas esclavas. 

Yo no me habria dejado humillar jamás por un profesor.


----------



## Dan Daly (22 Ene 2022)

Joder, qué gente de cristal pulula por este foro.
En mi carrera había un profesor que te llamaba "¡maricón!" en mitad de la clase si hacías o decías algo que no le gustaba, u otro que sólo aprobaba a los quince mejores cada año (si se lo decías, lo negaba, el tío jeta), u otro que, como tenía otro trabajo, sólo daba un par de horas de clase los sábados por la mañana...
Había cada tarado...


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (22 Ene 2022)

Satori dijo:


> en la privada también te encuentras algunos ejemplares de personal técnico que es para echarles de comer aparte. Yo tuve que hacer las instalaciones eléctricas y de aire acondicionado con el archifamoso Santiago Calatrava de un edificio suyo, y bueno...



¿Y? No estoy negando que en la privada no existan personajillos pero, tarde o temprano, esa gente es despedida o está donde le corresponde. En el sector público, un enajenado mental despótico puede convertirse en catedrático, y mantener su puesto hasta los 75 años si le da la gana, porque nadie, repito, NADIE, le va a pedir cuentas.


----------



## ENRABATOR (22 Ene 2022)

Eso os pasa por estudiar en España


----------



## Morkulv (22 Ene 2022)

Vuestros educadores!!!


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (22 Ene 2022)

*Grabación con cámara oculta*
*y
posterior humillación en redes sociales
=*
*derroición profesional y personal*


----------



## perfectohijoputa (22 Ene 2022)

Joder. En serio?

yo recuerdo a uno que cogió a un alumno del cuello y lo puso contra la pared

otro que tenia puntería le pegó con un borrador de madera en la cabeza a uno que estaba a sus cosas (a más de 15 metros)

Y a mi personalmente uno me encerró en una sala para machacarme emocionalmente y decirme que jamás, jamás obtendría una titulación mientras él estuviera allí. Y no mintió.

Eran otros tiempos, justo lo contrario que ahora.

Creo que aquello no estaba bien, pero ahora es que lloriqueáis por mariconadas.


----------



## elena francis (22 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> En la politécnica hay profesores que tienen disfunciones sociales, algunos enfermos mentales. Es normal por otro lado, porque el Estado es quién da "amparo" (a costa de jodernos) a estos inadaptados sociales que en la empresa privada tendrían que rectificar su comportamiento para que no le mandaran a tomar por culo.
> 
> Si os fijáis, el sector público está lleno de enajenados mentales y personajillos peculiares que no tienen salida en la privada.



Haberlos haylos, pero, pero créame, son muchos menos de los que ustec piensa.


----------



## Burbujo II (22 Ene 2022)

Patatas03 dijo:


> Buenas señores, me han entrado ganas de escribir y vengo a contaros lo sucedido con un profesor de la maravillosa carrera de Teleco.
> 
> Para poneros en contexto, este era el profesor de una de las asignaturas mas difíciles de la carrera (electromagnetismo...).
> Típico profesor que no queria aprobar a nadie, y habia tenido problemas hasta con sus propios compañeros y roces con el rector. (Estaba amargadisimo)
> ...



Lo que podrías haber hecho alguna vez es aprender a utilizar acentos y comas, que no se entiende una puta mierda de lo que escribes.

Peor que uno de primaria.


----------



## elena francis (22 Ene 2022)

Patatas03 dijo:


> Buenas señores, me han entrado ganas de escribir y vengo a contaros lo sucedido con un profesor de la maravillosa carrera de Teleco.
> 
> Para poneros en contexto, este era el profesor de una de las asignaturas mas difíciles de la carrera (electromagnetismo...).
> Típico profesor que no queria aprobar a nadie, y habia tenido problemas hasta con sus propios compañeros y roces con el rector. (Estaba amargadisimo)
> ...



Pero alma de cántaro, a quien se le ocurre darle una explicación a un profe....ni al que asó la manteca. Y lo de preguntar sobre el examen pues otra tontería. Os está diciendo en vuestra puta cara que no estudiáis nada de nada. Y lo de las dudas en pdf pues más de lo mismo, él no entiende vuestra duda porque la explicación es muy clara...

Joder, y mira que soy crítico con la puta universidad y su repugnante endogamia, y creo que habría que fumigarla con napalm, pero es que sois muy ingenuos....


----------



## kicorv (22 Ene 2022)

Es funcionario. De: poder hacer lo que le salga de los cojones… qué no has entendido?

Por cierto, ni una sola tilde.


----------



## elena francis (22 Ene 2022)

perfectohijoputa dijo:


> Joder. En serio?
> 
> yo recuerdo a uno que cogió a un alumno del cuello y lo puso contra la pared
> 
> ...



A mi los profes me tenían miedo.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (22 Ene 2022)

Joder, un profe es un PUTO FUNCIONARIO no es DIOS.

Entiendo que de niños nos parezca que están ahí como una especie de misión divina, y no sepamos que son unos putos currelas.

Se le manda un anónimo y se le dice que hasta ahí....que él tiene más que perder que los alumnos, que mis padres te están pagando el sueldo y ya con todo lo que querais adornar.

No vale ni carta al decano, ni vicerectorado de calidad ni nada...

Teneis 20 años, podríais estar con un tanque en Afganistán...un puto funci sin vida ¿os va a chulear?


----------



## intensito (22 Ene 2022)

perfectohijoputa dijo:


> Joder. En serio?
> 
> yo recuerdo a uno que cogió a un alumno del cuello y lo puso contra la pared
> 
> ...



La generacioncita de cristal quejándose porque los profesores les hacen trabajar, nada nuevo bajo el sol. Esta generación está llena de mimados y quejicas a los que sus padres les han sobreprotegido, y encima no respetan la autoridad de los profesores.

Porque claro, todo lo que sea esforzarse, trabajar y estudiar para ellos les supone un traumita, entonces el profesor es el malo, los papás de los nenes se quejan y los pobrecitos estudiantitos tienen que ir al psicólogo-psicópedagogo-superferolítico a ponerles en terapia, no se vayan a traumatizar.

Yo les pondría con los profesores de la época de Franco, a ver si así se les quitaba la tontería a los nenes. Sí, profesores de verdad de los que nos daban reglazos en la mano, nos tiraban el borrador o nos hacían estar todo el día con los brazos en cruz, mientras nosotros aguantábamos como auténticos HOMBRES, y no llorábamos ni nos traumatizábamos ni nos mandaban al psicólogo.

¡Menos quejarse y más estudiar, blandengues!, ¡mimados!, ¡vagos!


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (22 Ene 2022)

Aberraciones? Madre mía con la generación blandita


----------



## JmDt (22 Ene 2022)

Patatas03 dijo:


> Buenas señores, me han entrado ganas de escribir y vengo a contaros lo sucedido con un profesor de la maravillosa carrera de Teleco.
> 
> Para poneros en contexto, este era el profesor de una de las asignaturas mas difíciles de la carrera (electromagnetismo...).
> Típico profesor que no queria aprobar a nadie, y habia tenido problemas hasta con sus propios compañeros y roces con el rector. (Estaba amargadisimo)
> ...



HACER EN ESTE ORDEN

 Video con audio del sobrado (cuantos más mejor)
Denuncia por vejaciones al Juzgado.
Informar de la Denuncia a la UPM y solicitud de apertura de expediente disciplinario. Así no pueden mirar para otro lado.
Filtración de los vídeos a Redes Sociales y máxima difusión para su viralizacion.
LAPIDACION en Redes sociales.


----------



## fayser (22 Ene 2022)

Empecé las clases de universidad un mes de octubre, y en navidades ya tenía claro que ir a clase era una pérdida de tiempo en la mayoría de los casos. Salvo honrosas excepciones, no son profesores, son una banda de funcionarios que odian dar clase.

Y me saqué el título con honores. Os aseguro que cada hora perdida en clase se aprovecha muchísimo más cogiendo el temario, exámenes, y usándola para estudiar. Con las seis horas que perdéis al día en clase os estudiáis el temario mejor que una oposición.


----------



## Kabraloka (22 Ene 2022)

un profesor hijo de la gran puta. Como otros tantos que se creen lo que no son. Habría que saber cómo se ganó su puesto... seguro que eso lo esconde.


----------



## Peritta (22 Ene 2022)

¿No son hoy día las redes el hueso de taba de los telecos?.

Joer qué tiempos.

Se habrá muerto el Warzansky supongo.

__________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonsd toda esperanza.


----------



## Barrunto (22 Ene 2022)

Puedes poner su nombre y la universidad dónde imparte. De lo contrario, es troleo.


----------



## clinadin (22 Ene 2022)

Patatas03 dijo:


> Buenas señores, me han entrado ganas de escribir y vengo a contaros lo sucedido con un profesor de la maravillosa carrera de Teleco.
> 
> Para poneros en contexto, este era el profesor de una de las asignaturas mas difíciles de la carrera (electromagnetismo...).
> Típico profesor que no queria aprobar a nadie, y habia tenido problemas hasta con sus propios compañeros y roces con el rector. (Estaba amargadisimo)
> ...



Todo eso que comentas es nada en comparacion a lo que se vivía en la facultad de Telecomunicaciones de Málaga


----------



## Wikiman (22 Ene 2022)

perfectohijoputa dijo:


> otro que tenia puntería le pegó con un borrador de madera en la cabeza a uno que estaba a sus cosas (a más de 15 metros)



recuerdo algo parecido en mis años de carrera en primero un profesor chulo muy desagradable le dio con un borrador a uno de mi clase pero desde mucho mas cerca en primera fila. el hermano gemelo estaba al lado y cogio el borrador y fue a por el profesor forcejearon hasta que se sumo otro alumno y el gemelo logro agarrarlo bien por el cuello contra el encerado y le paso el borrador por la cara lo paso por el encerado y se lo volvio a pasar. el profesor se puso a llorar y lo dejaron. expulsaron a los gemelos incluso al que no se habia levantado del pupitre y al otro alumno le cayo una sancion. al profesor no le paso nada pero desde ese dia se esfumo su chuleria y era como un espectro entraba al aula daba la clase y se largaba. se olia su miedo


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (22 Ene 2022)

SI quieres estudiar Ingeniería, hazlo en una universidad extranjera, vas a aprender más, y no te van a tratar mal, las Universidades españolas son basura, ya que sus profesores son funcionarios y todo funciona por amiguismos y enchufe, y encima ninguna universidad española tiene ningún tipo de prestigio.


----------



## RRMartinez (22 Ene 2022)

greendoormas dijo:


> Yo aún recuerdo como me pasó algo parecido y me lo encontré de copas...
> Le pegue unos buenos collejones delante de todos sus amigos y amigas...y le conmine a abandonar el local o le partía su careto delante de todos....se fue...
> Mis amigos me decían que estaba loco que has hecho....irá a por ti....bla bla...
> Siguiente examen saque un 4 con algo y me subió a cinco....
> Con esto no digo que pegueis o amenazeis a nadie...todo lo.contrario...



Aquí sí que faltan aliens


----------



## KUTRONIO (22 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> En la politécnica hay profesores que tienen disfunciones sociales, algunos enfermos mentales. Es normal por otro lado, porque el Estado es quién da "amparo" (a costa de jodernos) a estos inadaptados sociales que en la empresa privada tendrían que rectificar su comportamiento para que no le mandaran a tomar por culo.
> 
> Si os fijáis, el sector público está lleno de enajenados mentales y personajillos peculiares que no tienen salida en la privada.



Suele ser porque se metieron en la pública pensando que iba a ser la hostia y cuando ven que no, que es una autentica mierda su vida laboral, todos los años el mismo rollo mientras que en la privada pues entre gerente maloliente por sus menstruaciones (¡Cómo si se hubiera cagado encima!¡Os lo juro!) y otros hijos de puta hijos del verdadero hijo de la gran puta (el padre empresario que nombró al inútil de su hijo director comercial tras un año trabajando en compra y hacer unas 10 ofertas comerciales) pues pasan cosas interesantes que si un buen viaje a un país extranjero, aventuras que acaban bien etc etc y ellos ahí amargados con las mismas formulas y problemas a resolver. Saben que una vez que sus alumnos han aprobado solo se acuerdan de que era un cornudo amargado y eso les jode


----------



## KUTRONIO (22 Ene 2022)

Dan Daly dijo:


> Joder, qué gente de cristal pulula por este foro.
> En mi carrera había un profesor que te llamaba "¡maricón!" en mitad de la clase si hacías o decías algo que no le gustaba, u otro que sólo aprobaba a los quince mejores cada año (si se lo decías, lo negaba, el tío jeta), u otro que, como tenía otro trabajo, sólo daba un par de horas de clase los sábados por la mañana...
> Había cada tarado...



Te has olvidado del profesor que exigía comprar su libro a sus alumnos todos los años


----------



## MCC (22 Ene 2022)

Vaya generación de maricones que no sabe respetar a la autoridad y cree que sacarse una ingeniería lo hace cualquier parguela, y no. Me pongo de parte del profesor y espero que un día de estos os de un par de hostias, porque si no aprendéis a las buenas, será a las malas.


----------



## At4008 (22 Ene 2022)

Pues sabiendo tanto y siendo tan listo, no sé cómo se ha quedado dando clases de ingeniería en lugar de estar diseñando cohetes para la NASA.


----------



## Apretrujillos (22 Ene 2022)

greendoormas dijo:


> Yo aún recuerdo como me pasó algo parecido y me lo encontré de copas...
> Le pegue unos buenos collejones delante de todos sus amigos y amigas...y le conmine a abandonar el local o le partía su careto delante de todos....se fue...
> Mis amigos me decían que estaba loco que has hecho....irá a por ti....bla bla...
> Siguiente examen saque un 4 con algo y me subió a cinco....
> Con esto no digo que pegueis o amenazeis a nadie...todo lo.contrario...



En su cabeza parecia un historia real y todo...


----------



## KUTRONIO (22 Ene 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Pues sabiendo tanto y siendo tan listo, no sé cómo se ha quedado dando clases de ingeniería en lugar de estar diseñando cohetes para la NASA.



Se lo puedes comentar cerrando la frase con un...Es que es una pena que usted este aquí, ¡Hombre!¡Con lo inteligente que es!. En la NASA pagan mejor que aquí y tiene más nivel ¡Coño!


----------



## juantxxxo (22 Ene 2022)

Apretrujillos dijo:


> En su cabeza parecia un historia real y todo...



Pues yo me lo creo. He visto cosas que pondríais que si los aliens y tal.


----------



## juantxxxo (22 Ene 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Se lo puedes comentar cerrando la frase con un...En la NASA pagan mejor que aquí y tiene más nivel ¡Coño!



Entonces pasaría que esa asignatura no la aprobarías ni en sueños


----------



## PedrelGuape (22 Ene 2022)

Pobre profesor, la fauna que le debe haber tocado.


----------



## Joaquim (22 Ene 2022)

Sector Público, donde puedes hacer mal tu trabajo, servir mal a tus "clientes", conservas tu silla y te siguen pagando.

Pero después, el problema son los autónomos, eh, que conste!!


----------



## Hudson818 (22 Ene 2022)

Estudié en la ETSIA hace 30 años. 

Una vez fuí a la revisión de un examen de Termodinámica. No encontraba la nota por ningún lado, sólo cuatro rayas rojas en las esquinas del folio.

"Es un cero tan grande que no cabía en el papel"

Respuesta de mi adorado profesor de Termodinámica.

Eso es tratar a los alumnos como escoria


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (22 Ene 2022)

Hudson818 dijo:


> Estudié en la ETSIA hace 30 años.
> 
> Una vez fuí a la revisión de un examen de Termodinámica. No encontraba la nota por ningún lado, sólo cuatro rayas rojas en las esquinas del folio.
> 
> ...



Eso es hacerse los personajes.

Lo peor son los alumnos que crean memes sobre las gracietas de los profesores. Eso no hace mas que hinchar su ego, de hecho para algunos es un honor haberlo sufrido y haber aprobado SU asignatura la tercera.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (22 Ene 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Pues yo me lo creo. He visto cosas que pondríais que si los aliens y tal.



Cuenta, cuenta ...


----------



## Joaquim (22 Ene 2022)

Me ha venido a la mente una escena de la película "The Gentelman: Los señores de la mafia", en la que pillan por banda a un periolisto y.... alerta spoilers lo graban en una situación comprometida, y le amenazan de hacerlo público si sigue tocando los cojones, vamos, un Pedro J. pero digamos que mas cerdo.


----------



## Hudson818 (22 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Eso es hacerse los personajes.
> 
> Lo peor son los alumnos que crean memes sobre las gracietas de los profesores. Eso no hace mas que hinchar su ego, de hecho para algunos es un honor haberlo sufrido y haber aprobado SU asignatura la tercera.



Esa asignatura no la aprobé. No en esa Escuela.


----------



## Joaquim (22 Ene 2022)

Hudson818 dijo:


> Estudié en la ETSIA hace 30 años.
> 
> Una vez fuí a la revisión de un examen de Termodinámica. No encontraba la nota por ningún lado, sólo cuatro rayas rojas en las esquinas del folio.
> 
> ...



Eso debería ser denunciable y sancionable, pero la escuela pública no es democrática, ni nunca lo ha sido, allí no eres un ciudadano, eres un súbdito de mierda, es basura feudal que tiene que arder.


----------



## Dan Daly (22 Ene 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Te has olvidado del profesor que exigía comprar su libro a sus alumnos todos los años



Ostras, es cierto!
Olvido imperdonable.


----------



## qbit (22 Ene 2022)

Porque a esas edades estamos alelados en la universidad, pero lo que hay que hacer es tratar a las alimañas como se merecen, con el único lenguaje que entienden, que es el de la fuerza:

* Denuncia falsa de abusos sexuales por alguna alumna.
* Paliza.

Cualquier otra cosa en esta línea que le haga quedarse mucho más suave y respetuoso con los alumnos.


----------



## Knight who says ni (22 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> En la politécnica hay profesores que tienen disfunciones sociales, algunos enfermos mentales. Es normal por otro lado, porque el Estado es quién da "amparo" (a costa de jodernos) a estos inadaptados sociales que en la empresa privada tendrían que rectificar su comportamiento para que no le mandaran a tomar por culo.
> 
> Si os fijáis, el sector público está lleno de enajenados mentales y personajillos peculiares que no tienen salida en la privada.



De la politécnica me contaron el caso de uno que le soltó una hostia a un profesor en una revisión. 

Se tuvo que cambiar a la técnica (no diré de qué)


----------



## antonio estrada (22 Ene 2022)

Hace 35 años que terminé la carrera y ya había profesores así y peor.


----------



## juantxxxo (22 Ene 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Cuenta, cuenta ...



Imposible hamijo!!! ni aunque fuese con encriptación incluida


----------



## Joaquim (22 Ene 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Porque a esas edades estamos alelados en la universidad, pero lo que hay que hacer es tratar a las alimañas como se merecen, con el único lenguaje que entienden, que es el de la fuerza:
> 
> * Denuncia falsa de abusos sexuales por alguna alumna.
> * Paliza.
> ...



Los alumnos deberían tener unos derechos frente a sus profesores, pero el Estado de Derecho apenas existe en la Escuela, en ningún nivel de esta, por que no es Democrática, es una Institución Feudal que debería Arder.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (22 Ene 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Imposible hamijo!!! ni aunque fuese con encriptación incluida



Jajaja, a saber que habrás hecho...


----------



## ueee3 (22 Ene 2022)

perfectohijoputa dijo:


> Y a mi personalmente uno me encerró en una sala para machacarme emocionalmente y decirme que jamás, jamás obtendría una titulación mientras él estuviera allí.



Si te dejaste hacer eso, fuiste un mierda.


----------



## juantxxxo (22 Ene 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Jajaja, a saber que habrás hecho...



Soy todo un caballero, no se equivoque


----------



## Joaquim (22 Ene 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> De la politécnica me contaron el caso de uno que le soltó una hostia a un profesor en una revisión.
> 
> Se tuvo que cambiar a la técnica (no diré de qué)



Los profesores acostumbran a ser unos mierdas y unos cagones, unos manginas, por eso se ponen en trabajos en los que tienen autoridad sobre gente mas joven e inexperta, porque disfrutan sádicamente tratándolos mal... pero les quitas el aula, y son como el Berto o el Risto sin micro ni plató, unos mierdas y unos cobardes, que enseguida se cagan encima.

Y como no, a la bazofia humana de esta calaña les encanta el Socialismo, por que será?


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (22 Ene 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> De la politécnica me contaron el caso de uno que le soltó una hostia a un profesor en una revisión.
> 
> Se tuvo que cambiar a la técnica (no diré de qué)



Esa historia me suena, debe ser una leyenda urbana, como aquella del profesor/alumno achicharrado durante un ensayo de cortocircuito con un trafo en el laboratorio de electrotecnia.


----------



## Knight who says ni (22 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Esa historia me suena, debe ser una leyenda urbana, como aquella del profesor/alumno achicharrado durante un ensayo de cortocircuito con un trafo en el laboratorio de electrotecnia.



Negativo, estimado paleto. Yo no le conozco pero conozco a varios que sí, con nombres y apellidos, tanto al pegado como al pegador.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (22 Ene 2022)

Recuerdo una profesora francesa de la escuela de idiomas que tenía enfilados a los que eran jovencillos. Unas faltas de respeto y un desdén impresionantes que no venían a cuento, pero además hechos con buenas formas, de manera que no se la podía acusar de nada. 
Al final se iban por su propio pie, con lo que a mitad de curso quedaban plazas vacantes que ya no se podían aprovechar, vamos, un desperdicio de dinero público.
Así año tras año, y nadie pide cuentas, es increíble.


----------



## Patatas03 (22 Ene 2022)

perfectohijoputa dijo:


> Joder. En serio?
> 
> yo recuerdo a uno que cogió a un alumno del cuello y lo puso contra la pared
> 
> ...



Eran otros tiempos, hoy en dia si haces algo de eso te echan de la universidad.
Pero el maltrato psicológico sigue presente, y ni mucho menos he contado todo lo que hacia este profesor, he contado lo mas flojete, lo mas gordo que hizo y que le ausentaron varios años de dar clase no lo voy a comentar aqui, pero ya te digo yo que es bastante mas grave de lo que comentas tu.

Lo que he escrito han sido simplemente cosas que han pasado conmigo en clase, y tambien se dedicaba a decir tonto a cualquiera de la clase que no le llevaba la razon.


----------



## Dj Puesto (22 Ene 2022)

Que blanditos sois ahora, a mi profesores de egb me han zurrado, llamado lindezas tipo escoria, parásito de la sociedad, roto trabajos o cuadernos y mandado repetir y unos gritos y amenazas de película de terror. 

Esto con 10 añines, ya en la Universidad lindezas tipo "le juro por mi madre que en paz descanse que mientras yo sea profesor usted no acaba la carrera" Racismo del que hoy acabaría en la ONU y en fin demasiadas cosas, por supuesto uno de estos enfrentamientos fue también por humillar al profesor en público y vaya si se vengó. 

De todo se aprende, como dice un tío mio la Universidad no te enseña nada de ciencia pero si da unas lecciones de vida importantes que hacen que se diferencie quien ha pasado por ahí y quien no. 

Eso al menos antes era así, ahora con el plan bolonia y la progresia me imagino que es un colegio grande yse ha perdido esta esencia


----------



## Patatas03 (22 Ene 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Pero alma de cántaro, a quien se le ocurre darle una explicación a un profe....ni al que asó la manteca. Y lo de preguntar sobre el examen pues otra tontería. Os está diciendo en vuestra puta cara que no estudiáis nada de nada. Y lo de las dudas en pdf pues más de lo mismo, él no entiende vuestra duda porque la explicación es muy clara...
> 
> Joder, y mira que soy crítico con la puta universidad y su repugnante endogamia, y creo que habría que fumigarla con napalm, pero es que sois muy ingenuos....



Tu de mayor como el chaval!

Me habia gustado verte en sus clases riendose de ti


----------



## perfectohijoputa (22 Ene 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Si te dejaste hacer eso, fuiste un mierda.



Era un chiquillo. Pero ni con 18 años era tan mierda como eres tú ahora. Te recuerdo. Eres el gilipollas que ha estado dando por culo para que te demos un carguito de admin en el grupo de telegram, no?

Si, eres tú.


----------



## elena francis (22 Ene 2022)

Patatas03 dijo:


> Tu de mayor como el chaval!
> 
> Me habia gustado verte en sus clases riendose de ti



Jojojojjojojojojo.

No te lo creerías, así que no lo voy a contar.


----------



## juantxxxo (22 Ene 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Que blanditos sois ahora, a mi profesores de egb me han zurrado, llamado lindezas tipo escoria, parásito de la sociedad, roto trabajos o cuadernos y mandado repetir y unos gritos y amenazas de película de terror.
> 
> Esto con 10 añines, ya en la Universidad lindezas tipo "le juro por mi madre que en paz descanse que mientras yo sea profesor usted no acaba la carrera" Racismo del que hoy acabaría en la ONU y en fin demasiadas cosas, por supuesto uno de estos enfrentamientos fue también por humillar al profesor en público y vaya si se vengó.
> 
> ...



Os lo merecéis por macarras 

P.D: sé de lo que hablas.


----------



## Joaquim (22 Ene 2022)

Lo dicho, un Pedro J.



https://lahemerotecadelbuitre.com/piezas/el-diario-ya-de-rodriguez-menendez-publica-fotogramas-del-video-sexual-de-pedro-j-ramirez-y-exuperancia/











Pedro J. Ramírez denuncia el "infame montaje" de Felipe González con su polémico vídeo


El veterano periodista asegura no mantener "ninguna relación" con el expresidente del Gobierno, al que acusa de "intentar destruirle".




www.lasexta.com













Así enviaron a Ágatha Ruiz de la Prada el sórdido vídeo sexual de Pedro J.


Telecinco saca el vídeo a la exmujer de Pedro J. Ramírez, explica cómo le enviaron a casa la cinta siéndole infiel con Exuperancia Rapú




www.elnacional.cat













Agatha Ruiz de la Prada: «Lo del vídeo de Pedro J. fue muy duro»


La diseñadora y su hija Cósima acudieron a 'Sábado Deluxe' y no eludieron las preguntas sobre la famosa pieza, llegando la joven a confesar que ella también lo había vis




www.elcorreo.com


----------



## ueee3 (22 Ene 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Que blanditos sois ahora, a mi profesores de egb me han zurrado, llamado lindezas tipo escoria, parásito de la sociedad, roto trabajos o cuadernos y mandado repetir y unos gritos y amenazas de película de terror.
> 
> Esto con 10 añines, ya en la Universidad lindezas tipo "le juro por mi madre que en paz descanse que mientras yo sea profesor usted no acaba la carrera" Racismo del que hoy acabaría en la ONU y en fin demasiadas cosas, por supuesto uno de estos enfrentamientos fue también por humillar al profesor en público y vaya si se vengó.
> 
> ...



Racismo hacia ti? No eres español mestizo al uso?


----------



## Joaquim (22 Ene 2022)

Patatas03 dijo:


> Eran otros tiempos, hoy en dia si haces algo de eso te echan de la universidad.
> Pero el maltrato psicológico sigue presente, y ni mucho menos he contado todo lo que hacia este profesor, he contado lo mas flojete, lo mas gordo que hizo y que le ausentaron varios años de dar clase no lo voy a comentar aqui, pero ya te digo yo que es bastante mas grave de lo que comentas tu.
> 
> Lo que he escrito han sido simplemente cosas que han pasado conmigo en clase, y tambien se dedicaba a decir tonto a cualquiera de la clase que no le llevaba la razon.



Después te los encuentras solo por la calle, y se cagan encima los muy mierdosos, lo digo por experiencia, incapaces de sostenerme la mirada, agachar la cabeza y correr, los putos funcivagos de mierda; merecen una muerte lenta y dolorosa, los muy hijos de puta.


----------



## Dj Puesto (22 Ene 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Racismo hacia ti? No eres español mestizo al uso?



No hacia mi, no soy rojelio y probablemente en aquella época era además mucho más facha que ahora, lo que no quita que vi racismo por parte de los profesores en comentarios en público y actitudes que hasta en el tercer reich hubieran causado revuelo. Hubo hasta un conflicto diplomático con una erasmus no digo más


----------



## olympus1 (22 Ene 2022)

Recuerdo a un catedrático de química que el pobre era medio subnormal , un compañero le puso en la mesa antes de entrar una buena mierda. El señor catedrático guardando la compostura dijo : gracias por el desayuno que me han preparado. Aunque era tonto, el toque lo cogió.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (22 Ene 2022)

intensito dijo:


> La generacioncita de cristal quejándose porque los profesores les hacen trabajar, nada nuevo bajo el sol. Esta generación está llena de mimados y quejicas a los que sus padres les han sobreprotegido, y encima no respetan la autoridad de los profesores.
> 
> Porque claro, todo lo que sea esforzarse, trabajar y estudiar para ellos les supone un traumita, entonces el profesor es el malo, los papás de los nenes se quejan y los pobrecitos estudiantitos tienen que ir al psicólogo-psicópedagogo-superferolítico a ponerles en terapia, no se vayan a traumatizar.
> 
> ...



Amen. 
Vaya cuadrilla.Como para ponerles a currar 12 horas detrás de una barra o a desescombrar.


----------



## perfectohijoputa (22 Ene 2022)

Por aquel entonces era bastante bala perdida, acabé el COU con 17 años y poca vocación por nada, probé tres carreras distintas. Al final me llamaban el licenciado de primero. Y después senté la cabeza. No me ha ido mal.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (22 Ene 2022)

Esto de los profesores es un clasico.

Pero en el fondo, la docencia, es el refugio de los pringados.

Aqui lo que importa es la capacidad para ganar pasta.


----------



## InmortanJoe (22 Ene 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Os lo merecéis por macarras
> 
> P.D: sé de lo que hablas.



Jaja... yo también sé de que habla... putos maristas


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (22 Ene 2022)

Hay chortinas en esa carrera?
Si van escotadas enseñando la mercancía dudo mucho que el profe subnormal ese les haga el vacío cuando pregunten.
Se limitará a babear mientras ve los melones moverse dentro del sujetador.


----------



## AH1N1 (22 Ene 2022)

no a ver hestudiao


----------



## venturk (22 Ene 2022)

Hasta que encuentran con alguien que ya no tiene nada que perder...
Caso real, escuela de ingeniería técnica industrial , hace 20 años. Alumno trabajando en el extranjero varios años ya, con proyecto hecho ( sin presentar porque le falta una asignatura). En su trabajo le piden tener el título para poder seguir trabajando y firmar proyectos, sino a la calle. Creo que con familia e hijos ya. Va a esta asignatura y suspende con 4 largo y en revisión el profesor debió vacilarlo más de la cuenta y el alumno le partió la mandíbula de un puñetazo. 

Aprobó en la siguiente convocatoria.


----------



## ueee3 (22 Ene 2022)

venturk dijo:


> Hasta que encuentran con alguien que ya no tiene nada que perder...
> Caso real, escuela de ingeniería técnica industrial , hace 20 años. Alumno trabajando en el extranjero varios años ya, con proyecto hecho ( sin presentar porque le falta una asignatura). En su trabajo le piden tener el título para poder seguir trabajando y firmar proyectos, sino a la calle. Creo que con familia e hijos ya. Va a esta asignatura y suspende con 4 largo y en revisión el profesor debió vacilarlo más de la cuenta y el alumno le partió la mandíbula de un puñetazo.
> 
> Aprobó en la siguiente convocatoria.



Para empezar, esas mierdas de tener una asignatura colgando e ir dejando pasar los años no se deberían de permitir.


----------



## Joaquim (22 Ene 2022)

venturk dijo:


> Hasta que encuentran con alguien que ya no tiene nada que perder...
> Caso real, escuela de ingeniería técnica industrial , hace 20 años. Alumno trabajando en el extranjero varios años ya, con proyecto hecho ( sin presentar porque le falta una asignatura). En su trabajo le piden tener el título para poder seguir trabajando y firmar proyectos, sino a la calle. Creo que con familia e hijos ya. Va a esta asignatura y suspende con 4 largo y en revisión el profesor debió vacilarlo más de la cuenta y el alumno le partió la mandíbula de un puñetazo.
> 
> Aprobó en la siguiente convocatoria.



Es lo que yo pienso de los profesores, a esta gente no debe darnos ningún tipo de pena si les meten una ostia, porque seguro, es que seguro que por un motivo o por otro se la merecen.


----------



## ueee3 (22 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Es lo que yo pienso de los profesores, a esta gente no debe darnos ningún tipo de pena si les meten una ostia, porque seguro, es que seguro que por un motivo o por otro se la merecen.



Vaya gilipolleces... yo he tenido profesores a los que habría dado una paliza. Y otros con los que ningún problema.


----------



## Joaquim (22 Ene 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Vaya gilipolleces... yo he tenido profesores a los que habría dado una paliza. Y otros con los que ningún problema.



Ningún problema contigo, pero seguro que otro también les habría dado una paliza, es la consecuéncia lógica de que las aulas son cárceles, y están basadas en la tiranía.













Si lo que me han dicho profesores, y profesoras, a mi en el aula, me lo hubieran dicho en la calle, les habría podido denunciar, pero claro, en los carcelégios no eres un ciudadano, eres un súbdito, en los carcelegios no tienes derechos, manda la tiranía del funcivago.


----------



## venturk (22 Ene 2022)

venturk dijo:


> Hasta que encuentran con alguien que ya no tiene nada que perder...
> Caso real, escuela de ingeniería técnica industrial , hace 20 años. Alumno trabajando en el extranjero varios años ya, con proyecto hecho ( sin presentar porque le falta una asignatura). En su trabajo le piden tener el título para poder seguir trabajando y firmar proyectos, sino a la calle. Creo que con familia e hijos ya. Va a esta asignatura y suspende con 4 largo y en revisión el profesor debió vacilarlo más de la cuenta y el alumno le partió la mandíbula de un puñetazo.
> 
> Aprobó en la siguiente convocatoria.



Este profesor, era bastante odiado, y su asignatura era de las últimas en sacarse por qué era muy duro. Que no exigente. Para mí hay una diferencia entre un profesor que es bueno y explica bien y mucho y luego te exige. A otro que no explica una mierda y luego exige como el que más.


----------



## NXT (22 Ene 2022)

Patatas03 dijo:


> Buenas señores, me han entrado ganas de escribir y vengo a contaros lo sucedido con un profesor de la maravillosa carrera de Teleco.
> 
> Para poneros en contexto, este era el profesor de una de las asignaturas mas difíciles de la carrera (electromagnetismo...).
> Típico profesor que no queria aprobar a nadie, y habia tenido problemas hasta con sus propios compañeros y roces con el rector. (Estaba amargadisimo)
> ...



¿Universidad pública?


----------



## moritobelo (22 Ene 2022)

Espera que voy a llorar....


----------



## perfectohijoputa (22 Ene 2022)

Por si te sirve de algo, porque es curioso esto.

Yo trabajo en una multinacional tecnológica. Y tenemos un departamento que se dedica a test de productos en un 75% y luego un 25% a adaptar soluciones y hacer pequeños desarrollos, pruebas de concepto… siempre tutelados por otro dpto. de I+D en EEUU.

Pues este departamento lo hemos ido expandiendo con mucha dificultad. Porque sobramos licenciados, ingenieros y gente que no se quiere mojar. Nos ha costado encontrar técnicos, gente que sirva y no se le caigan los anillos por montar una máquina o cargar un par de cajas un día. Tanto nos ha costado que he instruído a un pizzero que nos llegó de ETT, y está manejando un sistema robotizado de 100K, el chaval es espabilado, aprende rápido y lo vamos a meter en plantilla.

Aprende algo técnico y échale morro, me imagino que la titulitis debe de estar afectando a un montón de sectores.


----------



## Pollepolle (22 Ene 2022)

En los años 50 solo entraban hijos de familias bien.


----------



## Funci-vago (22 Ene 2022)

Así salis de las facultades, calvos, amargados y con 10.000 mensajes en el foro.


----------



## cortoplacista (22 Ene 2022)

Si explica bien puede ser todo lo hijo de puta que quiera, el carácter de mis profesores (y he tenido de todo) siempre me importó una mierda...lo que no soporto es que sean unos inútiles que no sepan de lo que hablan ni siquiera hablar, a esos los habría capado allí mismo.
Se pierde mucho mejor el tiempo en el bar que soportando el balbuceo incoherente de un reponedor de ideas leídas 15 minutos antes.
Estás blando.


----------



## Trep33 (22 Ene 2022)

ETS Sevilla, principios de siglo, tal que presenta el PFC, hace el papeleo, paga sus tasas, con la copia en la mano, acuchilla las ruedas de 4 eminencias catedraticas, se deja constancia en papel y gentilmente se las manda por correo ordinario desde Francia


----------



## esNecesario (22 Ene 2022)

El profe me tiene manía.


----------



## Abrojo (22 Ene 2022)

Pero eso no sirve hoy, no se puede hacer un PREU franquista o a la japonesa. Hoy en día a esas edades ni tienen siquiera claro de qué género son (gracias al desbarajuste que les meten en la ESO), van a tener claro qué carrera estudiar como para meterles tanto conocimiento que igual ni les sirve en lo que escojan


----------



## mataresfacil (22 Ene 2022)

Este tipo de hilos siempre me han hecho gracia, no me quiero imaginar cuando tengan trabajo, si lo tienen, y tengan un jefe. En fin, virgendoritos llorando por que el profe no les hace casito, o por que les tienen mania, o por que no follan, o porque no ganan ninguna partida de fornite, o porque el colacao no esta a la temperatura adecuada. Si es que merecemos la extincion.


----------



## Gotthard (22 Ene 2022)

Precisamente esas dos estan repletas de pedazo de hijos de puta, verdaderos dictadores tiranos que exigen disciplina y rendimiento al maximo. Por eso la peña de alli sale como sale. 

El problema es que ahora ha entrado una hornada de profesores woke y se estan jodiendo las mas inveteradas tradiciones educativas inglesas, que fue el ultimo pais en erradicar los castigos fisicos de la educación con una enorme resistencia por parte sobre todo de los padres. Lo de "la letra con sangre entra" es un refrán inglés.


----------



## Gotthard (22 Ene 2022)

perfectohijoputa dijo:


> Por si te sirve de algo, porque es curioso esto.
> 
> Yo trabajo en una multinacional tecnológica. Y tenemos un departamento que se dedica a test de productos en un 75% y luego un 25% a adaptar soluciones y hacer pequeños desarrollos, pruebas de concepto… siempre tutelados por otro dpto. de I+D en EEUU.
> 
> ...



Cierto, de todos los padawan que he tenido (teleco) el que mejor resultado me dio fue un chaval que entro como tecnico de cableado estructurado y su curro anterior era varear olivos en Jaen. Lo tuve dos años dando botes por españa de ingeniero de campo le dije donde estaban los libros y el cabron escaló como un cohete, ahora el tipo esta en una empresa que no puedo nombrar en Emiratos ganando una salvajada.

He tenido que pastorear a lo largo de mi vida de todo, gente de becas Talentum, licenciados matricula de honor, niños recomendaos de todo tipo, pero cuando alguien me dice que ha currado en algo de verdad, esos son los que funcionan, los licenciados de un tiempo a esta parte acaban llorando a la que un cliente se les pone serio. El que digo de los olivos se llevaba a los clientes de putas y acabo birlandonos negocio, pero sinceramente, ole sus cojones.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (22 Ene 2022)

algunos profesores tienen algún tipo de tara mental que les gusta humillar a los alumnos delante del resto, yo lo he visto y sufrido en mis carnes, lo mejor es que le cojas un día fuera y le dejes educadamente las cosas claras, básicamente has de hacerle entender que ahora estamos en la calle y aquí no manda él, será un rojo de mierda al 99% se caga vivo y no te dirá nada en la puta vida


----------



## Benedicto Camela (22 Ene 2022)

François dijo:


> Mientras no toque el culo a una tía sabes que no le pasará nada y podrá seguir en la placita hasta que se jubile o se muera. Eso es lo único que importa a periolistos y políticos.



Ha dicho que es de teleco, qué hablas de tías?


----------



## ueee3 (22 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Ningún problema contigo, pero seguro que otro también les habría dado una paliza, es la consecuéncia lógica de que las aulas son cárceles, y están basadas en la tiranía.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 916135
> 
> ...



Primero, a partir del instituto no era cárcel, era educación optativa.

Segundo, no, los hay buenos tipos que no causan queja en nadie y los hay malos tipos. Hablo de quejas razonables, roces cualquiera puede tener con alguien sin ser profesor.


----------



## Khmelnitsky (22 Ene 2022)

Patatas03 dijo:


> Buenas señores, me han entrado ganas de escribir y vengo a contaros lo sucedido con un profesor de la maravillosa carrera de Teleco.
> 
> Para poneros en contexto, este era el profesor de una de las asignaturas mas difíciles de la carrera (electromagnetismo...).
> Típico profesor que no queria aprobar a nadie, y habia tenido problemas hasta con sus propios compañeros y roces con el rector. (Estaba amargadisimo)
> ...



Has descrito al funcionario promedio que pulula por las aulas de la Escuela de Ingenierías Industriales de la Universidad de Málaga. Nada nuevo bajo el sol.


----------



## lascanteras723 (22 Ene 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Empecé las clases de universidad un mes de octubre, y en navidades ya tenía claro que ir a clase era una pérdida de tiempo en la mayoría de los casos. Salvo honrosas excepciones, no son profesores, son una banda de funcionarios que odian dar clase.
> 
> Y me saqué el título con honores. Os aseguro que cada hora perdida en clase se aprovecha muchísimo más cogiendo el temario, exámenes, y usándola para estudiar. Con las seis horas que perdéis al día en clase os estudiáis el temario mejor que una oposición.



Hoy en día eso con Bolonia no se puede hacer. Hay un porcentaje de la nota en prácticas y tienes que ir si o si.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> En la politécnica hay profesores que tienen disfunciones sociales, algunos enfermos mentales. Es normal por otro lado, porque el Estado es quién da "amparo" (a costa de jodernos) a estos inadaptados sociales que en la empresa privada tendrían que rectificar su comportamiento para que no le mandaran a tomar por culo.
> 
> Si os fijáis, el sector público está lleno de enajenados mentales y personajillos peculiares que no tienen salida en la privada.



Hay mucho profesor que es un Milhouse de la vida, al que en el colegio lo forraban a hostias y ahora se venga con los hijos de los que en su dia padecio.


----------



## Punkercin (22 Ene 2022)

Me nutre lo que decís de los profesores locos de la pública. Estoy con ellos. Necesitamos infiltrados que minen la institución por dentro. Que ayuden a que cierren de una vez todas las universidades ya. Estudiar en esos centros es perder tiempo y dinero. El que quiera saber que se busque la vida que hoy en día hay mejores medios. Demuestra que sabes no que tienes un papel que dice que sabes.


----------



## lascanteras723 (22 Ene 2022)

A veces profesor a veces alumno siempre la condición humana.


----------



## Joaquim (22 Ene 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Primero, a partir del instituto no era cárcel, era educación optativa.
> 
> Segundo, no, los hay buenos tipos que no causan queja en nadie y los hay malos tipos. Hablo de quejas razonables, roces cualquiera puede tener con alguien sin ser profesor.



Si, claro, pero o pasabas por allí o te tenías que joder, ya ves lo optativa que era, como el passaporte covid, también es "optativo", no te jode!!

Y te digo yo, que el poder corrompe, y el poder que tiene esta gente, que encima acostumbra a ser emocionalmente inmadura, se les tiene que arrebatar, porque tarde o temprano lo van a usar mal; y por eso, repito, si reciben una ostia, lo mas probable es que por algún motivo la merecieran, quizá no esa, pero probablemente si la que en su día no le dieron y merecía.... pero nada, tu sigue confiando en tener buenos amos, en lugar de ser libre y respetado, campeón, vivan las caenas!!


----------



## greendoormas (22 Ene 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> 0/10



Créeme que es cierto y que además dos de sus amigos eran profesores también...


----------



## Kelowna (23 Ene 2022)

Y la vena de teyo


----------



## Kurten (23 Ene 2022)

BRV0V0V0V0V0


venturk dijo:


> Hasta que encuentran con alguien que ya no tiene nada que perder...
> Caso real, escuela de ingeniería técnica industrial , hace 20 años. Alumno trabajando en el extranjero varios años ya, con proyecto hecho ( sin presentar porque le falta una asignatura). En su trabajo le piden tener el título para poder seguir trabajando y firmar proyectos, sino a la calle. Creo que con familia e hijos ya. Va a esta asignatura y suspende con 4 largo y en revisión el profesor debió vacilarlo más de la cuenta y el alumno le partió la mandíbula de un puñetazo.
> 
> Aprobó en la siguiente convocatoria.



0/10

Un saludo


----------



## siemprelomismo (23 Ene 2022)

Patatas03 dijo:


> Buenas señores, me han entrado ganas de escribir y vengo a contaros lo sucedido con un profesor de la maravillosa carrera de Teleco.
> 
> Para poneros en contexto, este era el profesor de una de las asignaturas mas difíciles de la carrera (electromagnetismo...).
> Típico profesor que no queria aprobar a nadie, y habia tenido problemas hasta con sus propios compañeros y roces con el rector. (Estaba amargadisimo)
> ...



Pero porque tus amigos son subnormales, porque yo grabo la conversación más el testimonio de otros de la clase y en el convenio colectivo del profesor se le abre un expediente disciplinario grave, más una querella = a DESPIDO PROCEDENTE!.


----------



## Glokta (23 Ene 2022)

Poco me parece, palidece en comparación a lo que fueron ciertos profesores de mi carrera...

Lo de grabar no va a hacer nada, salvo que sea objeto de delito. De hecho, es probable que se le caiga el pelo a quien grabe sin su consentimiento. Lo único que se que les suele incomodar a los profes es tener una tia apretada en el despacho, porque ahi si que se les puede torcer la vida sin quererlo ni beberlo. Aunque también recuerdo que había alguno que otro de mi carrera que disfrutaba de la situación pero eran otros tiempos y solían ser los viejos que ya les sudaba todo


----------



## el tio orquestas (23 Ene 2022)

intensito dijo:


> La generacioncita de cristal quejándose porque los profesores les hacen trabajar, nada nuevo bajo el sol. Esta generación está llena de mimados y quejicas a los que sus padres les han sobreprotegido, y encima no respetan la autoridad de los profesores.
> 
> Porque claro, todo lo que sea esforzarse, trabajar y estudiar para ellos les supone un traumita, entonces el profesor es el malo, los papás de los nenes se quejan y los pobrecitos estudiantitos tienen que ir al psicólogo-psicópedagogo-superferolítico a ponerles en terapia, no se vayan a traumatizar.
> 
> ...



Y qué tendrá que ver una cosa con otra, gilipollas.


----------



## Joaquim (23 Ene 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Y qué tendrá que ver una cosa con otra, gilipollas.



Así estamos, rodeados de peña con Moral de Esclavos....






El Juez Calatayud y la Moral de Esclavos.


El Juez Calatayud y la Moral de Esclavos. Estos días se ha hecho bastante conocido una charla del Juez Calatayud, en el que defiende el principio de Autoridad.... Y lo que mas me sorprende, es que se ha sido aplaudido por lo que podríamos denominar la Derecha Socilógica, y me ha sorprendido...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## el tio orquestas (23 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Así estamos, rodeados de peña con Moral de Esclavos....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No entiendo a la gente que presume de lo que le han jodido en la universidad o en el curro.

Y lo peor es que no se dan cuenta que a la universidad se va a aprender, no a que un funcionario de mierda te insulte.


----------



## Joaquim (23 Ene 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> No entiendo a la gente que presume de lo que le han jodido en la universidad o en el curro.
> 
> Y lo peor es que no se dan cuenta que a la universidad se va a aprender, no a que un funcionario de mierda te insulte.



Efectivamente, y en ese aspecto están obsoletas, los países que mas avanzan, como Corea, son los que mejor han sabido digitalizar y consecuentemente incrementar la productividad de la enseñanza.

Hay un vídeo de Economic Pills que lo explica a la perfección:


----------



## eL PERRO (23 Ene 2022)

*Multis de la judiada calentando sus cifras pomperas con gilipolladas, para que luego no parezca que el 100% de sus mensajes son de basura terrorista para convencer a la niñorratada de que asesine a su propia familia*


----------



## Astebal74 (23 Ene 2022)

Joer, profesor de electromagnetismo. 
Pregúntale también por esto


----------



## Libertyforall (23 Ene 2022)

Pues un profesor más desahogando su puta miseria en los alumnos.


----------



## Tanchus (23 Ene 2022)

Va en transporte público al trabajo, supongo.


----------



## Pichorrica (23 Ene 2022)

Yo tuve un profesor que se regodeaba de tener la asignatura con menos aprobados de toda España y el que conseguía a aprobar, un 5 y en revisión, no nos creamos que era un 5 porque sí.

Conocí gente que se tiró mas de 1 año sólo preparandose esa asignatura, habiendo cursado ya casi toda la carrera y algunode estos acabaron dejando la carrera, sólo 2 la aprobaron, uno de ellos tras 2 años sólo para esta asignatura abandonó la carrera por lo quemado y exhausto que estaba y el otro se tiró 1 año sabático.

El profesor en cuestión encima era de los que te echaban el examen entero abajo si a él le parecía, o las dudas las resolvía con un "si me preguntas esto, no se que haces estudiando ingeniería".


----------



## Astebal74 (23 Ene 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> Eso es sudor y se va con polvos de talco



Jajajaja, siii, claro. 
Sudor echando un polvo querrás decir


----------



## intensito (23 Ene 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Y qué tendrá que ver una cosa con otra, gilipollas.



¿Que qué tiene que ver? TODO. ¿No sabes leer?, ¿no os enseñan a leer en la LOGSE? Niñitos mimados por padres sobreprotectores quejándose porque los profes les hacen trabajar, porque no les regalan los aprobados o porque les mandan deberes. Luego los papás de los nenes quejándose todo el día a los profesores, no se vaya a traumatizar su adolescentito con mentalidad de niño de 3 años, que ya debería estar casado y trabajando, y no con tanta tontería.

¡Menos quejarse y más estudiar y obedecer a los profesores!, ¡y menos psicopedagogos progres y más vara de avellano!


----------



## venturk (23 Ene 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> BRV0V0V0V0V0
> 
> 
> 0/10
> ...



Créeme que tengo mejor cosas que hacer que inventarme una historia de este tipo para colgarla. Si quieres más datos mándame privado.


----------



## Jackblack (23 Ene 2022)

Patatas03 dijo:


> Buenas señores, me han entrado ganas de escribir y vengo a contaros lo sucedido con un profesor de la maravillosa carrera de Teleco.
> 
> Para poneros en contexto, este era el profesor de una de las asignaturas mas difíciles de la carrera (electromagnetismo...).
> Típico profesor que no queria aprobar a nadie, y habia tenido problemas hasta con sus propios compañeros y roces con el rector. (Estaba amargadisimo)
> ...



Jajaja q suerte tenéis... y en la uni...q ya estás crecidito.
Yo tuve un profesor en 5egb q fumaba en clase, gritaba todos los días, daba collejas, puntapiés e insultos. Como cernícalo con patas y elefante viudo.
Era mejor cuando pimplaba q estaba más tranquilo y nos contaba sus penas.

Estáis en la papita suave...y el sobreproteccionismo os ha convertido en maricas q d nada llorais.
Ignorado vergüenza total.??
Jajaja un capullo mas amargado con su vida d perro.


----------



## Dr. Oldman (23 Ene 2022)

Mariconazos es lo que sois. A la minima que topais con un perfil algo estricto, lloriqueais como nenazas por las 4 esquinas. Si tu apruebas a que mierda vienes a llorar? eres el defensor del alumnado? Cantamañanas... Sigue aplicandote que el día de mañana cuando todo sean perroflautas y ofendidos tu serás un hombre hecho y derecho y mandaras a tomar por culo a alguien que cague un hilo de esta indole como lo estoy haciendo yo contigo. 

Pd: No me ha apetecido poner tildes.


----------



## Guanotopía (23 Ene 2022)

Patatas03 dijo:


> Buenas señores, me han entrado ganas de escribir y vengo a contaros lo sucedido con un profesor de la maravillosa carrera de Teleco.
> 
> Para poneros en contexto, este era el profesor de una de las asignaturas mas difíciles de la carrera (electromagnetismo...).
> Típico profesor que no queria aprobar a nadie, y habia tenido problemas hasta con sus propios compañeros y roces con el rector. (Estaba amargadisimo)
> ...



Generación de cristal, vaya humillaciones, espero que la universidad os pague unos psicólogos y tengáis perros de apoyo.


----------



## pepeleches (23 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Y te digo yo, que el poder corrompe
> [...]



Si algo he aprendido es que la gente que luego va de otra cosa y que aparentemente tienen poca estima y tal, son auténticos tiranos en el espacio de poder que tengan. Una persona, como bien dices, 'equilibrada', cuando ostenta poder, hace justo lo contrario. 

Pero quien tiene que demostrarlo...uf. Y una clase de universidad tiene un poder enorme, estamos hablando de que puedes hacer perder a decenas y decenas de personas un año de su vida y mantenerlas acojonadas, sin que tengas responsabilidad alguna ante nadie. Es tu 'derecho'

No hay nada peor que un mosquita muerta resentido con la vida teniendo poder sobre otras personas.


----------



## xToni (23 Ene 2022)

Yo a esta gente que va tan subidita con creerse lo más de lo más de la cultura les suelo hacer una pregunta.

Capital de Kazajistan.

se la devuelves con patatas

Mi mejor colada para alguien prepotente es, capital de Marruecos? el 90% dice marrakech y es nuestro país vecino.
No te imaginas como se le pueden bajar los humos a alguien con algo así

PD: no funciona con geógrafos o historiadores, pero con carreras tecnicas es win win.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (23 Ene 2022)

Y luego les calientan la cara y a lloriquear a la administración...


----------



## el tio orquestas (23 Ene 2022)

intensito dijo:


> ¿Que qué tiene que ver? TODO. ¿No sabes leer?, ¿no os enseñan a leer en la LOGSE? Niñitos mimados por padres sobreprotectores quejándose porque los profes les hacen trabajar, porque no les regalan los aprobados o porque les mandan deberes. Luego los papás de los nenes quejándose todo el día a los profesores, no se vaya a traumatizar su adolescentito con mentalidad de niño de 3 años, que ya debería estar casado y trabajando, y no con tanta tontería.
> 
> ¡Menos quejarse y más estudiar y obedecer a los profesores!, ¡y menos psicopedagogos progres y más vara de avellano!



No tiene nada que ver la exigencia académica con la mala educación y las maneras del profesorado.

De momento, el que debería entender lo que se lee eres tú. Bobo.

Debes de ser un puto langosto de mierda, que sois la mierda más prepotente, ignorante y maleducada de todas las generaciones vivas de este país. No es casualidad que confundas dificultad con malas maneras, pues los viejos de mierda como tú se enorgullecen de que se os insultara.

Imbécil.


----------



## fredesvindo (23 Ene 2022)

El profesor de algebra le chuleo a un amigo y este le digo: " te cuidadito" y aprobó a la primera.


----------



## intensito (23 Ene 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> No tiene nada que ver la exigencia académica con la mala educación y *las maneras del profesorado.*
> 
> De momento, el que debería entender lo que se lee eres tú. Bobo.
> 
> ...



Claro, ahora el problema va a ser "_las maneras del profesorado_". En vez de profesores que les enseñen disciplina, los nenes de la generación de cristal quieren azafatas y sirvientes para hacer lo que quieran y no traumatizarse. Pero esto es culpa de los papás, que desde pequeños los tienen mimados y sobreprotegidos con maquinitas, playstations y miles de pantallitas a todas horas, para que no berreen los nenes.

Deberías ver "_las maneras del profesorado_" en tiempos de Franco, cuando se enseñaba disciplina de verdad y nadie rechistaba a los profesores. Si te cruzaban la cara en el colegio y decías algo en casa te volvían a cruzar la cara tus padres, ya que la disciplina de padres y profesores no se cuestionaba. Y nadie se trauamatizaba ni lo mandaban al psicopedagogo-chiripitifláutico.

Ahora le mandan deberes a los niños y los papás montan protestas no se vayan a traumatizar sus nenes.

A una buena mili en el Sáhara les mandaba yo a toda la generación de cristal, para que se les quitara la tontería.


----------



## Covaleda (23 Ene 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> En los años 50 solo entraban hijos de familias bien.



Que me lo ha dicho mi Pavloh.


----------



## el tio orquestas (23 Ene 2022)

intensito dijo:


> Claro, ahora el problema va a ser "_las maneras del profesorado_". En vez de profesores que les enseñen disciplina, los nenes de la generación de cristal quieren azafatas y sirvientes para hacer lo que quieran y no traumatizarse. Pero esto es culpa de los papás, que desde pequeños los tienen mimados y sobreprotegidos con maquinitas, playstations y miles de pantallitas a todas horas, para que no berreen los nenes.
> 
> Deberías ver "_las maneras del profesorado_" en tiempos de Franco, cuando se enseñaba disciplina de verdad y nadie rechistaba a los profesores. Si te cruzaban la cara en el colegio y decías algo en casa te volvían a cruzar la cara tus padres, ya que la disciplina de padres y profesores no se cuestionaba. Y nadie se trauamatizaba ni lo mandaban al psicopedagogo-chiripitifláutico.
> 
> Ahora le mandan deberes a los niños y los papás montan protestas no se vayan a traumatizar sus nenes.



Que no se trata de disciplina, imbécil. Que si estás en la universidad, lo que deben hacer los profesores es enseñar bien su asignatura, no enseñar disciplina. Eso es tarea de los padres, subnormal.

Uno va a la universidad a aprender, no a que un viejo de mierda vierta sus inseguridades, su rabia y amargura contra los estudiantes.

Se nota que no ha pisado una universidad, se está hablando de lo que ocurre en las facultades y tú me hablas de los colegios de Franco. Subnormal.

Es que eres retrasado hasta niveles insospechados, paleto de los cojones.


----------



## Pollepolle (23 Ene 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Que me lo ha dicho mi Pavloh.



Quien no iba a entrar en la universidad enblos años 50 eran los hijos de los destripaterrones de la meseta del hambre o las jitanas mercheras como tu abuela.


----------



## Khmelnitsky (23 Ene 2022)

Magisterio? Sí
Ingeniería Mecánica? Lo dudo mucho.


----------



## Covaleda (23 Ene 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Quien no iba a entrar en la universidad enblos años 50 eran los hijos de los destripaterrones de la meseta del hambre o las jitanas mercheras como tu abuela.



Claro que si guapi.
Anda a tomar viento, chalao. Encima de rojo, racista. Debes ser una joyita.


----------



## intensito (23 Ene 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Que no se trata de disciplina, imbécil. Que si estás en la universidad, lo que deben hacer los profesores es enseñar bien su asignatura, no enseñar disciplina. *Eso es tarea de los padres*, subnormal.
> 
> Uno va a la universidad a aprender, no a que un viejo de mierda vierta sus inseguridades, su rabia y amargura contra los estudiantes.
> 
> ...



¿Los padres progres de hoy en día enseñar disciplina?, ¿los padres que van de "coleguis" de sus vástagos?, ¿los padres que tienen a sus nenes todo el día amorrados a pantallitas? Permítame que me ría de tu ignorancia.

Y da igual que sea el colegio o la universidad. Antes, en la universidad, cuando entraba el profesor, todos nos poníamos en pie y se podía cortar el silencio durante la clase. Pero claro, éramos hombres, nadie nos regalaba nada y conocíamos el precio de la disciplina, el esfuerzo, el trabajo duro y la responsabilidad, valores que se han perdido hoy en día con el axioma progre de "_tó er mundo e güeno_".

Ahora vas a una clase de universidad en España y ves a los zangolotinos jugando a maquinitas o escuchando el bacalao, en vez de prestar atención a los profesores. Y encima, tras regalarles los aprobados sin dar un palo al agua ni haber aprendido nada, quieren cobrar 3.000 euros al mes trabajando 5 horas al día.


----------



## trellat (23 Ene 2022)

ejpaña, oposita ...o muere


----------



## el tio orquestas (23 Ene 2022)

intensito dijo:


> *¿Los padres progres de hoy en día enseñar disciplina?, ¿los padres que van de "coleguis" de sus vástagos?, ¿los padres que tienen a sus nenes todo el día amorrados a pantallitas? Permítame que me ría de tu ignorancia.*
> 
> Y da igual que sea el colegio o la universidad. Antes, en la universidad, cuando entraba el profesor, todos nos poníamos en pie y se podía cortar el silencio durante la clase. Pero claro, éramos hombres, nadie nos regalaba nada y conocíamos el precio de la disciplina, el esfuerzo, el trabajo duro y la responsabilidad, valores que se han perdido hoy en día con el axioma progre de "_tó er mundo e güeno_".
> 
> Ahora vas a una clase de universidad en España y ves a los zangolotinos jugando a maquinitas o escuchando el bacalao, en vez de prestar atención a los profesores. Y encima, tras regalarles los aprobados sin dar un palo al agua ni haber aprendido nada, quieren cobrar 3.000 euros al mes trabajando 5 horas al día.



Dios mío, eres tan corto que no entiendes que decir "Eso es tarea de los padres" no significa que necesariamente lo hagan. De verdad, eres muy imbécil, más de lo que pensaba.

Ni me voy a molestar en seguir contestándote, te vas a ignorados por retrasado mental. No hay nada peor que un viejo de mierda como tú con ínfulas intentando explicar algo que tú mismo no entiendes, subnormal.


----------



## jolu (23 Ene 2022)

Para los que nos leen y no conocen España, habría que aclarar que tipo de profesores hay en la universidad española.

Un dato:

Monedero y la Rata dan clases en la universidad.


----------



## magufone (23 Ene 2022)

Yo casi llego a las manos con un profesor en el departamento...
A veces cruzan el limite sobradamente.


----------



## BitJoros (23 Ene 2022)

intensito dijo:


> La generacioncita de cristal quejándose porque los profesores les hacen trabajar, nada nuevo bajo el sol. Esta generación está llena de mimados y quejicas a los que sus padres les han sobreprotegido, y encima no respetan la autoridad de los profesores.
> 
> Porque claro, todo lo que sea esforzarse, trabajar y estudiar para ellos les supone un traumita, entonces el profesor es el malo, los papás de los nenes se quejan y los pobrecitos estudiantitos tienen que ir al psicólogo-psicópedagogo-superferolítico a ponerles en terapia, no se vayan a traumatizar.
> 
> ...



Al ignore, langosta subnornal.


----------



## El_neutral (23 Ene 2022)

intensito dijo:


> ¿Los padres progres de hoy en día enseñar disciplina?, ¿los padres que van de "coleguis" de sus vástagos?, ¿los padres que tienen a sus nenes todo el día amorrados a pantallitas? Permítame que me ría de tu ignorancia.
> 
> Y da igual que sea el colegio o la universidad. Antes, en la universidad, cuando entraba el profesor, todos nos poníamos en pie y se podía cortar el silencio durante la clase. Pero claro, éramos hombres, nadie nos regalaba nada y conocíamos el precio de la disciplina, el esfuerzo, el trabajo duro y la responsabilidad, valores que se han perdido hoy en día con el axioma progre de "_tó er mundo e güeno_".
> 
> Ahora vas a una clase de universidad en España y ves a los zangolotinos jugando a maquinitas o escuchando el bacalao, en vez de prestar atención a los profesores. Y encima, tras regalarles los aprobados sin dar un palo al agua ni haber aprendido nada, quieren cobrar 3.000 euros al mes trabajando 5 horas al día.



Cumples con todos los tópicos del buen langosto. Te falta decir que corriste delante de los grises o que Sara Montiel de joven sí era una mujer como Dios manda. Pareces Arturo Pérez-Reverte sobreexcitado por sobredosis de coca.

Aunque reconozco que lo de "escuchar el bacalao" me ha matado.


----------



## magufone (23 Ene 2022)

No hay peor profesor que aquel al que le jode que sus alumnos le puedan llegar a superar.
Y abundan.


----------



## Khmelnitsky (23 Ene 2022)

Famosa no sé, pero mi experiencia fue allí, estuve matriculado hasta hace dos años y dejé la carrera.


----------



## Ulises 33 (23 Ene 2022)

EN el profesorado de universidad es peor el tema que en la Eso y Fp, a mi me impartió matemática un tío loco, hablaba el solo, no contestaba, te contaba cosas sin venir a cuento, todo el mundo lo sabía pero el cobraba su pedazo pago a final de mes. Tengo claro que en la enseñanza puede entrar cualquier colgado, no pasa nada siempre que no hagas algo de tema político o contra el sistema, puedes dar basuras de clases que no pasa nada.


----------



## Ulises 33 (23 Ene 2022)

greendoormas dijo:


> Yo aún recuerdo como me pasó algo parecido y me lo encontré de copas...
> Le pegue unos buenos collejones delante de todos sus amigos y amigas...y le conmine a abandonar el local o le partía su careto delante de todos....se fue...
> Mis amigos me decían que estaba loco que has hecho....irá a por ti....bla bla...
> Siguiente examen saque un 4 con algo y me subió a cinco....
> Con esto no digo que pegueis o amenazeis a nadie...todo lo.contrario...



Los aliens donde están, por Dios.


----------



## Effetá (23 Ene 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Recuerdo una profesora francesa de la escuela de idiomas que tenía enfilados a los que eran jovencillos. Unas faltas de respeto y un desdén impresionantes que no venían a cuento, pero además hechos con buenas formas, de manera que no se la podía acusar de nada.
> Al final se iban por su propio pie, con lo que a mitad de curso quedaban plazas vacantes que ya no se podían aprovechar, vamos, un desperdicio de dinero público.
> Así año tras año, y nadie pide cuentas, es increíble.



Yo recuerdo a uno de Penal. La verdad es que yo disfrutaba en sus clases. Pero era muy sarcástico. Llevaba unas gafitas de alambre, redonditas, tipo Himmler. Seguramente era tan progre como todos lo son. A una alumna le hizo casi llorar, a pesar de que ya nos tenía acostumbrados a contar cosas parecidas que habría hecho en otros cursos, en otros lugares. En realidad tampoco era para tanto, no era para nada. Un poco de orgullo herido. Se trataba de demostrar lo poco preparados que estábamos. Y seguramente tendría razón. Y eso que sería el 83 o el 84. A mí quiso pillarme pero no pudo, preguntándome por el significado de inhumar y exhumar. Le habría encantado que lo hubiera confundido con quemar o algo así. 

Uy, ahora, al pobre, me lo habrían denunciado por machismo. En una disertación sobre el lenguaje o algo, no recuerdo qué, el género y la imposibilidad de adaptarlo a la conveniencia ¡en aquellos lejanos tiempos!, puso como ejemplo el de "perito". A ver, decía, no podrá ser nunca una "perita". ¿Como iba ser una perita? "¿Una perita en dulce?", se preguntaba, con sonrisa pérfida. Sería progre pero de otros tiempos, el hombre. D.E.P.


----------



## Effetá (23 Ene 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Recuerdo una profesora francesa de la escuela de idiomas que tenía enfilados a los que eran jovencillos. Unas faltas de respeto y un desdén impresionantes que no venían a cuento, pero además hechos con buenas formas, de manera que no se la podía acusar de nada.
> Al final se iban por su propio pie, con lo que a mitad de curso quedaban plazas vacantes que ya no se podían aprovechar, vamos, un desperdicio de dinero público.
> Así año tras año, y nadie pide cuentas, es increíble.



Yo recuerdo a uno de Penal. La verdad es que yo disfrutaba en sus clases. Pero era muy sarcástico. Llevaba unas gafitas de alambre, redonditas, tipo Himmler. Seguramente era tan progre como todos lo son. A una alumna le hizo casi llorar, a pesar de que ya nos tenía acostumbrados a contar cosas parecidas que habría hecho en otros cursos, en otros lugares. En realidad tampoco era para tanto, no era para nada. Un poco de orgullo herido. Se trataba de demostrar lo poco preparados que estábamos. Y seguramente tendría razón. Y eso que sería el 83 o el 84. A mí quiso pillarme pero no pudo, preguntándome por el significado de inhumar y exhumar. Le habría encantado que lo hubiera confundido con quemar o algo así. 

Uy, ahora, al pobre, me lo habrían denunciado por machismo. En una disertación sobre el lenguaje o algo, no recuerdo qué, el género y la imposibilidad de adaptarlo a la conveniencia ¡en aquellos lejanos tiempos!, puso como ejemplo el de "perito". A ver, decía, no podrá ser nunca una "perita". ¿Como iba ser una perita? "¿Una perita en dulce?", se preguntaba, con sonrisa pérfida. Sería progre pero de otros tiempos, el hombre. D.E.P.


----------



## Joaquim (23 Ene 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Si algo he aprendido es que la gente que luego va de otra cosa y que aparentemente tienen poca estima y tal, son auténticos tiranos en el espacio de poder que tengan. Una persona, como bien dices, 'equilibrada', cuando ostenta poder, hace justo lo contrario.
> 
> Pero quien tiene que demostrarlo...uf.* Y una clase de universidad tiene un poder enorme, estamos hablando de que puedes hacer perder a decenas y decenas de personas un año de su vida y mantenerlas acojonadas, sin que tengas responsabilidad alguna ante nadie. Es tu 'derecho'*
> 
> No hay nada peor que un mosquita muerta resentido con la vida teniendo poder sobre otras personas.



A mi esto es algo que me enerva, como que me puedo presentar a oposiciones, incluso a cargos públicos tan importantes como Policía, Juez o Notaria, sin pisar una puta aula, y para que estos mierdas vividores de los profesores, puedan vivir de lujo a nuestra costa, de nuestro tiempo (clases) y nuestro dinero (impuestos), se les da el derecho de podernos tener secuestrados en un aula a su antojo, haciendonos perder tiempo y dinero, creandonos así un enorme coste de oportunidad por querer estudiar, a nosotros?


----------



## Joaquim (23 Ene 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Yo casi llego a las manos con un profesor en el departamento...
> A veces cruzan el limite sobradamente.



Esto, que es una realidad, que todo el mundo sabe y nadie dice, no lo verás denunciado nunca ni en la prensa, ni en la televisión, ni en la "cultura", porque todos los Socialistas sirven a su amo, el Estado.


----------



## Manzanares (23 Ene 2022)

Patatas03 dijo:


> Buenas señores, me han entrado ganas de escribir y vengo a contaros lo sucedido con un profesor de la maravillosa carrera de Teleco.
> 
> Para poneros en contexto, este era el profesor de una de las asignaturas mas difíciles de la carrera (electromagnetismo...).
> Típico profesor que no queria aprobar a nadie, y habia tenido problemas hasta con sus propios compañeros y roces con el rector. (Estaba amargadisimo)
> ...



No me sorprende.


----------



## Joaquim (23 Ene 2022)

jolu dijo:


> Para los que nos leen y no conocen España, habría que aclarar que tipo de profesores hay en la universidad española.
> 
> Un dato:
> 
> Monedero y la Rata dan clases en la universidad.



Por eso lo flipo con la gente de derechas, que dice que a estas ratas hay que darles en la enseñanza, que ellos usan para su adoctrinamiento, todavía mas autoridad. 






El Juez Calatayud y la Moral de Esclavos.


El Juez Calatayud y la Moral de Esclavos. Estos días se ha hecho bastante conocido una charla del Juez Calatayud, en el que defiende el principio de Autoridad.... Y lo que mas me sorprende, es que se ha sido aplaudido por lo que podríamos denominar la Derecha Socilógica, y me ha sorprendido...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (23 Ene 2022)

Vi la serie de los GEO en Amazon Prime, y la verdad es que les hacen pasar pruebas muy duras, sin faltarles en ningún momento el respeto, pero tratandoles los instructores con autoridad, exigencia y seriedad.... pero después, ves a las situaciones que tienen que enfrentarse siendo un GEO, en como si no están preparados ponen en peligro su vida, la de sus compañeros, y probablemente la de otra gente inocente, y tienes que estar muy preparado, tanta físicamente, como psicológicamente y técnicamente, para estar ahí.

Pero en la Uniberzidá? Eso solo son unos mierdas, el típico empollón frustrado que era malo jugando al fútbol de pequñito, que había recibido alguna colleja y era ignorado por las hembras en el Insti, que trata de paliar su frustración amargando la vida de los pobres jovenes con ilusión, a los que tiene el deber de instruir, que es su verdadero trabajo, no el putearles porque si..... el puteo de los GEO tiene sentido dadas las circunstáncias, el de los profesores de Uniberzidá solo es alimentar el revanchismo de un ego frustrado.


----------



## Giles Amaury (23 Ene 2022)

intensito dijo:


> jugando a maquinitas o escuchando el bacalao, en vez de prestar atención a los profesores. Y encima, tras regalarles los aprobados sin dar un palo al agua ni haber aprendido nada, quieren cobrar 3.000 euros al mes trabajando 5 horas al día.



¡La virgen!, debe de hacer como 25 años lo menos que no oigo lo de "jugar a maquinitas" y "escuchar bacalao". ¿Se ha encontrado usted un DeLorean aparcado delante de casa y se ha venido al 2022 a darse una vueltecita?


----------



## Joaquim (23 Ene 2022)

Manzanares dijo:


> No me sorprende.



No se puede tolerar que estos abusos de funcionarios a ciudadanos se vean con naturalidad e impunidad.

Esta Moral de Esclavos tiene que terminar.


----------



## Joaquim (23 Ene 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> ¡La virgen!, *debe de hacer como 25 años lo menos que no oigo lo de "jugar a maquinitas" y "escuchar bacalao". *¿Se ha encontrado usted un DeLorean aparcado delante de casa y se ha venido al 2022 a darse una vueltecita?



Ahora se llama jugar a los Arcade y escuchar EDM.


----------



## pepeleches (24 Ene 2022)

intensito dijo:


> Deberías ver "_las maneras del profesorado_" en tiempos de Franco, cuando se enseñaba disciplina de verdad y nadie rechistaba a los profesores. Si te cruzaban la cara en el colegio y decías algo en casa te volvían a cruzar la cara tus padres, ya que la disciplina de padres y profesores no se cuestionaba. Y nadie se trauamatizaba ni lo mandaban al psicopedagogo-chiripitifláutico.



Para criticar con toda la razón del mundo una situación que está mal, en ningún caso se ha de contraponer a otra situación que también está mal. Y sí, por supuesto que es absurdo y pegarse un tiro al pie que ni los profesores ni los padres hoy en día tengan el respecto de los críos, pero el respeto nunca se gana a hostias. 

Y sí, sí que se traumatizaban. Anda que no recuerdo yo a un crío de mi clase que simplemente igual debería haber ido a un colegio especial. Simplemente, no le llegaba al pobre la inteligencia. 

Porque cuando se da la potestad de pegar hostias como si fuera algo saludable, erróneamente se interpreta que van a ser administradas con un mínimo de justicia. Y no, es exactamente el mismo caso. Este chaval se llevó todas las hostias del mundo, y era casi un abuso que visto con perspectiva no solo es desagradable, sino para coger a muchos profesores del cuello, pero ya ni vivirán. 

Simplemente porque no le daba. No, no confundas respeto con violencia, y menos aún digamos que eso es la solución a nada. Que en aquella época también había mucho padre al que se le iba la mano cada dos por tres, y nuevamente no eran precisamente dechado de virtudes. Ni lo aplicaban con un mínimo de equidad. Más bien todo lo contrario


----------



## sisar_vidal (24 Ene 2022)

Os ve lo numale que sois y os caga, ni tan mal.


----------



## Erik morden (24 Ene 2022)

greendoormas dijo:


> Yo aún recuerdo como me pasó algo parecido y me lo encontré de copas...
> Le pegue unos buenos collejones delante de todos sus amigos y amigas...y le conmine a abandonar el local o le partía su careto delante de todos....se fue...
> Mis amigos me decían que estaba loco que has hecho....irá a por ti....bla bla...
> Siguiente examen saque un 4 con algo y me subió a cinco....
> Con esto no digo que pegueis o amenazeis a nadie...todo lo.contrario...



Con 12 años (el tendría 13,habia repetido) uno de mi curso, era de la otra clase, le pego una somanta de palos al profe. 
No sabía el valor de x en 2x=1,y lo trato como basura. 
Era el típico tio bajo, ancho y con unas manos gigantes. 
Su cerebro hizo click y sus puños boom. Se lío tal que tuve que ir de otra clase, con otros compañeros, para pararle. 
No era muy avispado, era buena gente. 
Ese año al final de curso aprobo


----------



## greendoormas (24 Ene 2022)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Os ve lo numale que sois y os caga, ni tan mal.



Ya sabes que si queremos tener un faro que nos guíe solo tenemos que mirar a los profesores de universidad....
Verdad?...numale...


----------



## sisar_vidal (24 Ene 2022)

greendoormas dijo:


> Ya sabes que si queremos tener un faro que nos guíe solo tenemos que mirar a los profesores de universidad....
> Verdad?...numale...



Si ya el, es un puto numale, le tenéis que dar ganas de vomitar.

En su época, bofetón a la chorti, salir de copas y ni se le pasaba por la cabeza hacer la casa, pringao.


----------



## greendoormas (24 Ene 2022)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Si ya el, es un puto numale, le tenéis que dar ganas de vomitar.
> 
> En su época, bofetón a la chorti, salir de copas y ni se le pasaba por la cabeza hacer la casa, pringao.



Chorti, Bofetón,copas y casa en la misma frase...
Numale y tonto del culo...no falla


----------



## la_trotona (24 Ene 2022)

Patatas03 dijo:


> Buenas señores, me han entrado ganas de escribir y vengo a contaros lo sucedido con un profesor de la maravillosa carrera de Teleco.
> 
> Para poneros en contexto, este era el profesor de una de las asignaturas mas difíciles de la carrera (electromagnetismo...).
> Típico profesor que no queria aprobar a nadie, y habia tenido problemas hasta con sus propios compañeros y roces con el rector. (Estaba amargadisimo)
> ...



Alguno que supiese que iba a irse a otra carrera, lo suyo es al primer grito gritar también, y sobre las dudas ponerlo en conocimiento del rectorado. Cuando a estos mierdas (alguno profesor de industriales por mucho menos le pusieron una manta encima y le calentaron bien) les aplican un tratamiento , luego a chillar.


----------



## sisar_vidal (24 Ene 2022)

greendoormas dijo:


> Chorti, Bofetón,copas y casa en la misma frase...
> Numale y tonto del culo...no falla



Que si, numale, que te he dado en la cara. BIBA el funcivago que se ríe de vosotros.


----------



## la_trotona (24 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> En la politécnica hay profesores que tienen disfunciones sociales, algunos enfermos mentales. Es normal por otro lado, porque el Estado es quién da "amparo" (a costa de jodernos) a estos inadaptados sociales que en la empresa privada tendrían que rectificar su comportamiento para que no le mandaran a tomar por culo.
> 
> Si os fijáis, el sector público está lleno de enajenados mentales y personajillos peculiares que no tienen salida en la privada.



Muy cierto, el problema también de los alumnos que no se dedican a protestar y si tiene posibles incluso demandarle, o si están muy desesperados y sin posibles juntarse unos cuantos y...


----------



## MAÑACO KALBO (24 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> En la politécnica hay profesores que tienen disfunciones sociales, algunos enfermos mentales. Es normal por otro lado, porque el Estado es quién da "amparo" (a costa de jodernos) a estos inadaptados sociales que en la empresa privada tendrían que rectificar su comportamiento para que no le mandaran a tomar por culo.
> 
> Si os fijáis, el sector público está lleno de enajenados mentales y personajillos peculiares que no tienen salida en la privada.



Esto es el claro ejemplo de como funciona lo público, lo importante no es el mérito a la hora de contratar sino los contactos, las exigencias de las plazas se realizan en función del candidato y la fiesta la paga el contribuyente.


----------



## Topacio (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## la_trotona (24 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> ¿Y? No estoy negando que en la privada no existan personajillos pero, tarde o temprano, esa gente es despedida o está donde le corresponde. En el sector público, un enajenado mental despótico puede convertirse en catedrático, y mantener su puesto hasta los 75 años si le da la gana, porque nadie, repito, NADIE, le va a pedir cuentas.



Totalmente cierto, ese es el gran problema de la universidad española, debería ser mucho más fácil poder despedir incluso a un catedrático, pero nada hubo un tímido intento con la LOU y los mierdas de los estudiantes a protestar.

Aunque sí te digo, en la Complutense en Ingeniería Química, un tal Corella era bastante maldeucado, y al haber bastantes alumnas, empezaron a escribir y dar guerra, y después de varios años le quitaron de dar clase.

Pero hay que ser muy perseverantes y hacer las cosas por escrito.


----------



## la_trotona (24 Ene 2022)

perfectohijoputa dijo:


> Joder. En serio?
> 
> yo recuerdo a uno que cogió a un alumno del cuello y lo puso contra la pared
> 
> ...



¿En la universidad? Hoy en día no te digo que en general en ingenierías, pero alguno podría salir que el profesor acabase con la cara con un color diferente, lo de las agresiones de profesores por parte de alumnos (algunos alumnos son bigardos) en secundaria, alguna que otra se la tienen ganada a pulso.


----------



## la_trotona (24 Ene 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Joder, un profe es un PUTO FUNCIONARIO no es DIOS.
> 
> Entiendo que de niños nos parezca que están ahí como una especie de misión divina, y no sepamos que son unos putos currelas.
> 
> ...



Cierto, se le puede intentar putear primero por vía legal, luego...


----------



## la_trotona (24 Ene 2022)

JmDt dijo:


> HACER EN ESTE ORDEN
> 
> Video con audio del sobrado (cuantos más mejor)
> Denuncia por vejaciones al Juzgado.
> ...



Exacto, eso es lo que hay que hacer, unos cuantos de esos y se les quita la chulería.


----------



## la_trotona (24 Ene 2022)

MCC dijo:


> Vaya generación de maricones que no sabe respetar a la autoridad y cree que sacarse una ingeniería lo hace cualquier parguela, y no. Me pongo de parte del profesor y espero que un día de estos os de un par de hostias, porque si no aprendéis a las buenas, será a las malas.



Pues en secundaria muchos de los que se llevan las hostias son los profesores.


----------



## la_trotona (24 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Sector Público, donde puedes hacer mal tu trabajo, servir mal a tus "clientes", conservas tu silla y te siguen pagando.
> 
> Pero después, el problema son los autónomos, eh, que conste!!



Y si se intenta algo de control en ese sector, lógicamente los afectados protestan, el problema es que muchos tontos que no les afecta les apoyan.


----------



## la_trotona (24 Ene 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> De la politécnica me contaron el caso de uno que le soltó una hostia a un profesor en una revisión.
> 
> Se tuvo que cambiar a la técnica (no diré de qué)



Mi hermana en la técnica aeronáutica me contó lo mismo, lo suyo es que exigir tribunal. También me sé de uno que fue por revisión de un examen a la vía contencioso administrativa y ganó y le tuvieron que aprobar.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (24 Ene 2022)

Estas chorradas sólo pueden afectar a los más pusilánimes.

Está claro que el profesor es un amargado. ¿Y? Su conducta no pasa de 4 borderías, que además no son extremas (ni si quiera hay insultos).
Tú mismo eres el ejemplo de que estudiando se aprueba su asignatura, que es lo único para lo que le tenéis que ver la cara. Pues a ello.


----------



## la_trotona (24 Ene 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Recuerdo una profesora francesa de la escuela de idiomas que tenía enfilados a los que eran jovencillos. Unas faltas de respeto y un desdén impresionantes que no venían a cuento, pero además hechos con buenas formas, de manera que no se la podía acusar de nada.
> Al final se iban por su propio pie, con lo que a mitad de curso quedaban plazas vacantes que ya no se podían aprovechar, vamos, un desperdicio de dinero público.
> Así año tras año, y nadie pide cuentas, es increíble.



El problema es que los alumnos nunca hicieron un escrito a inspección de educación, uno puede que no sirva, pero muchos sí que le pueden dar un toque a la susodicha.


----------



## la_trotona (24 Ene 2022)

Patatas03 dijo:


> Eran otros tiempos, hoy en dia si haces algo de eso te echan de la universidad.
> Pero el maltrato psicológico sigue presente, y ni mucho menos he contado todo lo que hacia este profesor, he contado lo mas flojete, lo mas gordo que hizo y que le ausentaron varios años de dar clase no lo voy a comentar aqui, pero ya te digo yo que es bastante mas grave de lo que comentas tu.
> 
> Lo que he escrito han sido simplemente cosas que han pasado conmigo en clase, y tambien se dedicaba a decir tonto a cualquiera de la clase que no le llevaba la razon.



Esperemos que hoy en día sea más serios con esos comportamiento. El problema de ausentarse años de dar clase es que antes no reicibó un buen tratamiento por parte de varios alumnos.


----------



## la_trotona (24 Ene 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> No hacia mi, no soy rojelio y probablemente en aquella época era además mucho más facha que ahora, lo que no quita que vi racismo por parte de los profesores en comentarios en público y actitudes que hasta en el tercer reich hubieran causado revuelo. Hubo hasta un conflicto diplomático con una erasmus no digo más



Que lástima que con ese conflicto diplomático al profesor no le pasase algo leche.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (24 Ene 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> El problema es que los alumnos nunca hicieron un escrito a inspección de educación, uno puede que no sirva, pero muchos sí que le pueden dar un toque a la susodicha.



No sé yo, esta señora tenía ya la fama ganada de años.


----------



## la_trotona (24 Ene 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> No sé yo, esta señora tenía ya la fama ganada de años.



Un funcionario, en cuanto ve su tranquilo modo de vida peligrar ya te digo que rectifica, y la Escula Oficial de Idiomas se suele ir por gusto, no te juegas una titulación.


----------



## Dj Puesto (24 Ene 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Que lástima que con ese conflicto diplomático al profesor no le pasase algo leche.



Pues era catedrático y se que lo echaron y acabo dando clase en otra facultad pero ya me perdí en la historia


----------



## Knight who says ni (24 Ene 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Mi hermana en la técnica aeronáutica me contó lo mismo



Debe de ser el mismo...


----------



## Joaquim (24 Ene 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Y si se intenta algo de control en ese sector, lógicamente los afectados protestan,* el problema es que muchos tontos que no les afecta les apoyan.*



Moral de Esclavos, Vivan las Caenas!!


----------



## Wamba (24 Ene 2022)

En una universidad en la que el alumnado pagara el coste íntegro de la matrícula, escenas semejantes no ocurrirían. Porque si pagas 10k al año ya te garantizo yo que no aguantas tonterías.


----------



## FranMen (24 Ene 2022)

Si los trata como escoria debe ser ingeniero de minas o metalúrgico


----------



## terraenxebre (24 Ene 2022)

Si yo soy tu profesor y por casualidad me llegase este post...

Que sepas que hasta ahora solo era un calientamiento.




Pd: no soy tu profesor


----------



## la_trotona (24 Ene 2022)

Wamba dijo:


> En una universidad en la que el alumnado pagara el coste íntegro de la matrícula, escenas semejantes no ocurrirían. Porque si pagas 10k al año ya te garantizo yo que no aguantas tonterías.



Esto es como decir , que si los que utilizan las autopistas pagasen el coste íntegro de su construcción y mantenimento, no harían tanto el borrico. Son servicios públicos y deberíamos exigir calidad máximo cuando lo pagamos todos los españoles.


----------



## terraenxebre (24 Ene 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Si los trata como escoria debe ser ingeniero de minas o metalúrgico



Naval tambien cabe, tanto a babor como a estribor


----------



## FranMen (24 Ene 2022)

terraenxebre dijo:


> Naval tambien cabe, tanto a babor como a estribor



Y si es de Sevilla también


----------



## Patatas03 (24 Ene 2022)

terraenxebre dijo:


> Naval tambien cabe, tanto a babor como a estribor



Teleco, pero vamos, que estamos todos igual.

En todas las ingenierias hay varios profesores con este perfil y el que diga que no miente.


----------



## greendoormas (24 Ene 2022)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Que si, numale, que te he dado en la cara. BIBA el funcivago que se ríe de vosotros.



Ya quisieras tu dar a nadie subnormal...vete a mamar pollas cómo.hasta ahora retarderd


----------



## Wamba (25 Ene 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Esto es como decir , que si los que utilizan las autopistas pagasen el coste íntegro de su construcción y mantenimento, no harían tanto el borrico. Son servicios públicos y deberíamos exigir calidad máximo cuando lo pagamos todos los españoles.



Más bien no habría tantas autovías. En muchos lugares de España tienes TRES autovías casi en paralelo. También existen DECENAS de universidades inverosímiles que hace 20 anos no existían.


----------



## Kalikatres (25 Ene 2022)

greendoormas dijo:


> Yo aún recuerdo como me pasó algo parecido y me lo encontré de copas...
> Le pegue unos buenos collejones delante de todos sus amigos y amigas...y le conmine a abandonar el local o le partía su careto delante de todos....se fue...
> Mis amigos me decían que estaba loco que has hecho....irá a por ti....bla bla...
> Siguiente examen saque un 4 con algo y me subió a cinco....
> Con esto no digo que pegueis o amenazeis a nadie...todo lo.contrario...


----------



## Kalikatres (25 Ene 2022)

Patatas03 dijo:


> Buenas señores, me han entrado ganas de escribir y vengo a contaros lo sucedido con un profesor de la maravillosa carrera de Teleco.
> 
> Para poneros en contexto, este era el profesor de una de las asignaturas mas difíciles de la carrera (electromagnetismo...).
> Típico profesor que no queria aprobar a nadie, y habia tenido problemas hasta con sus propios compañeros y roces con el rector. (Estaba amargadisimo)
> ...



Y dónde ocurre esto? en qué universidad?


----------



## Kalikatres (25 Ene 2022)

Dan Daly dijo:


> Joder, qué gente de cristal pulula por este foro.
> En mi carrera había un profesor que te llamaba "¡maricón!" en mitad de la clase si hacías o decías algo que no le gustaba, u otro que sólo aprobaba a los quince mejores cada año (si se lo decías, lo negaba, el tío jeta), u otro que, como tenía otro trabajo, sólo daba un par de horas de clase los sábados por la mañana...
> Había cada tarado...



Los sábados por la mañana!!!! ja ja ja.
Sí, es cierto, yo tuve un profesor que sólo daba clase los sábados...a las ocho de la mañana!!! se cargó a más de la mitad por inasistencia, que aunque no era oficialmente motivo él lo hacía.


----------



## Khmelnitsky (26 Ene 2022)

Básicamente tratar al alumnado como si fuera subnormal algunos funcionarios (profesores es mucho decir), que me echaran del algún laboratorio por no tener completos los problemas que había que llevar hechos, un profesor que pide información personal del alumno como dirección, teléfono, e-mail, foto, etc pudiendo obtenerlos de Secretaría y sin especificar para qué recoge esos datos y que además amenazaba de tenerlo en cuenta negativamente si no se cedía esos datos, otro que en una asignatura de Diseño Asistido por Ordenador te hace dibujar las láminas a lápiz y papel y se caga en los programas de CAD porque "son lo peor que se ha inventado" y si le haces ver que en la industria mecánica y automotriz ya no se dibuja planos y detalles a mano, decir que en sus 45 años de experiencia al frente de una cátedra ha comprobado que nunca un alumno ha podido aprender a diseñar en CAD si antes no ha pasado todo un año con láminas y lápiz. 

Otros que ante la pregunta de un alumno sobre algún concepto que no ha quedado claro, le suelta en la cara que debería de haberse matriculado en una FP. 
Otros, que al ir a revisión de examen por haber recibido un suspenso, o incluso habiendo aprobado con la mínima te bajan nota por haber tenido la osadía de desconfiar de que la nota haya estado bien puesta. 

Básicamente eso, chulear al alumnado en el aula y en los despachos.


----------



## pepeleches (28 Ene 2022)

Khmelnitsky dijo:


> otro que en una asignatura de Diseño Asistido por Ordenador te hace dibujar las láminas a lápiz y papel y se caga en los programas de CAD porque "son lo peor que se ha inventado" y si le haces ver que en la industria mecánica y automotriz ya no se dibuja planos y detalles a mano, decir que en sus 45 años de experiencia al frente de una cátedra ha comprobado que nunca un alumno ha podido aprender a diseñar en CAD si antes no ha pasado todo un año con láminas y lápiz.



ESo tiene mérito  

Es como si en una asignatura de programación te enseñasen a escribir con una Olivetti...


----------



## siemprelomismo (8 Feb 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> Poco me parece, palidece en comparación a lo que fueron ciertos profesores de mi carrera...
> 
> Lo de grabar no va a hacer nada, salvo que sea objeto de delito. De hecho, es probable que se le caiga el pelo a quien grabe sin su consentimiento. Lo único que se que les suele incomodar a los profes es tener una tia apretada en el despacho, porque ahi si que se les puede torcer la vida sin quererlo ni beberlo. Aunque también recuerdo que había alguno que otro de mi carrera que disfrutaba de la situación pero eran otros tiempos y solían ser los viejos que ya les sudaba todo



Lo de grabar no hace nada? .

Grabar si hace pupa, solo yo grabando coversaciones he metido denuncias penales a funcionarios por el artículo 404. Por favor si no sabes del tema no digas nada, porque estás confundiendo a gente que podría utilizar en caso de defensa.


----------



## Glokta (9 Feb 2022)

siemprelomismo dijo:


> Lo de grabar no hace nada? .
> 
> Grabar si hace pupa, solo yo grabando coversaciones he metido denuncias penales a funcionarios por el artículo 404. Por favor si no sabes del tema no digas nada, porque estás confundiendo a gente que podría utilizar en caso de defensa.



Grabar se te dara bien pero leer no tanto  estas diciendo ademas defensa y el post de lo que va es de acusar a un profesor que parece borde pero que tampoco se esta cagando en la Puta madre de los alumnos o metiendo mano. Que alla cada cual pero que luego si se va con grabaciones a recursos humanos de la universidad o el departamento (que seguramente pasen del tema) que sea no extrañe que el profesor se rebote y denuncie por vulneración de su privacidad sin consentimiento


----------



## siemprelomismo (10 Feb 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> Grabar se te dara bien pero leer no tanto  estas diciendo ademas defensa y el post de lo que va es de acusar a un profesor que parece borde pero que tampoco se esta cagando en la Puta madre de los alumnos o metiendo mano. Que alla cada cual pero que luego si se va con grabaciones a recursos humanos de la universidad o el departamento (que seguramente pasen del tema) que sea no extrañe que el profesor se rebote y denuncie por vulneración de su privacidad sin consentimiento



Te voy a citar parte por parte lo que has puesto tú para yo volver a responder por 2 vez lo mismo.

"El post va de acusar un profesor"
(grabar se te dará bien pero leer no tanto)

Y aquí te respondo, a tí es él qué no se te da bien leer ni comprender. Te lo vuelvo a explicar como es debido por 2 vez.

El profesor es un *FUNCIONARIO PÚBLICO, *se rige por varias normas. Tiene las de su propio colectivo de trabajo según su categoría, el estatuto de la Universidad y las Leyes penales, civiles de la constitución de España.

"acusar a un profesor que parece borde pero que tampoco se esta cagando en la Puta madre de los alumnos o metiendo mano"

*Artículo 173 del Código Penal*


1. *El que infligiera a otra persona un trato degradante*, *menoscabando gravemente su integridad moral*, será castigado con la pena de prisión de seis meses a dos años.

Con la misma pena serán castigados los que, en el *ámbito de cualquier relación laboral* *o funcionarial* *y prevaliéndose de su relación de superioridad*, *realicen* contra otro de forma reiterada *actos* hostiles o *humillantes* que, sin llegar a constituir trato degradante, *supongan grave acoso contra la víctima*.

Se impondrá también la misma pena al que de forma reiterada lleve a cabo actos hostiles o humillantes que, sin llegar a constituir trato degradante, tengan por objeto impedir el legítimo disfrute de la vivienda.

En cuánto a lo demás me la come darte un baño en cuestiones jurídicas.


----------



## Trep33 (10 Feb 2022)

hace unos meses "hubo un encuentro" de los "ejpertos" de mi sector. Como a muchos les habra pasado por vivir el extranjero , te consideran una especie de "salvaje civilizado" y te ponen de ninyera de los nativos sacados de la jungla.

El tema recurrente entre los agregados de celulas eucariotas que son los profesores universitarios en Espaya , es el escaso nivel que tienen la universidades del orbe (un tema para el paletiv , las spin off universitarias paco), fue un sermon de 3 dias, entre chanzas de con respecto a los holandeses, yo no dije nada, que me suben los trigliceridos.

Si fuera una historia con aliens, diria que hubo una justicia karmica que los puso en su sitio, pero no, viven en su mundo de funcionarios decadentes que meten a sus "amiguitas" y demas familia, tragadores de subvenciones, su reino acaba en la parada de metro.


----------



## Glokta (11 Feb 2022)

siemprelomismo dijo:


> Te voy a citar parte por parte lo que has puesto tú para yo volver a responder por 2 vez lo mismo.
> 
> "El post va de acusar un profesor"
> (grabar se te dará bien pero leer no tanto)
> ...



, suerte, que seguro que con unas grabaciones le meten en la cárcel por pasar de un alumno en clase o decir "no entiendo tu duda" o que el "plan antiguo era mas difícil"

*En cuánto a lo demás me la come darte un baño en cuestiones jurídicas.*

Si, se ve que no te afecta para nada un intercambio de pareceres en internet


----------

